# [PCGH] Grafikkarte fotografieren und neue Grafikkarte von Sapphire gewinnen



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juli 2008)

*PC Games Hardware* sucht spektakuläre Bilder Eurer Grafikkarte im PC und verlost in Zusammenarbeit mit *Sapphire* eine *Atomic HD 3870 X2 watercooled im Alukoffer* sowie eine *Atomic HD 3870 im Alukoffer*.

Ihr habt bis zum *18. August* die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder, die über externe Dienste wie etwa Imagehack bei uns eingebunden werden, werden nicht berücksichtigt. 

Wir treffen am 18. August eine Auswahl der besten 10 Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage von PCGH-Usern bewertet werden. Die zwei Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen je eine Sapphire-Grafikkarte. Die Umfrage wird am *29. August* geschlossen.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, ein Bild von Eurer Grafikkarte im PC zu machen
- Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
- Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt
- Die Bilder dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
- Die Bilder wurden von Euch persönlich gemacht.
- Es dürfen mehrere Bilder hochgeladen werden.
- Die Bilder müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
- Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Atomic HD 3870 X2 watercooled im Alukoffer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Atomic HD 3870 im Alukoffer*​


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juli 2008)

Kann man die Bilder wenigstens auf dem eigenen Server haben? Dann muss ich die wenigstens nicht nochmals hochladen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juli 2008)

Die 8600GT mit Acc S1 im Benchsetup. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
André


----------



## Falk (25. Juli 2008)

Nein, die Bilder müssen hier Hochgeladen werden. Es reicht ja auch nicht, die Lottozahlen zuhause auf einem Zettel stehen zu haben...


----------



## wirr0 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo hätte da noch ne Frage:


> Bilder Eurer Grafikkarte im PC



Sprich die Karte muss im PC noch verbaut sein.. ?!


----------



## exa (25. Juli 2008)

nene die kannst du schon ausbauen...^^


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (25. Juli 2008)

so versteh ich das auch IM PC verbaut.

schnell kamara aufladen


----------



## JamX (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mein altertümlicher rechner der mir aber noch gute dienste erweißt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juli 2008)

Bisschen verstaubt aber noch gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXellent. (25. Juli 2008)

*deleted*


----------



## crazysucks (25. Juli 2008)

Nur noch schnell meine Kamera hollen und fotos machen


----------



## nlord (25. Juli 2008)

Meine wollte früher einmal eine Voodoo 2 werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0ss (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meine Asus X800 XT/GTO.
Einmal mit und einmal ohne Blitz. Damit man ihre schönen LED's auch sieht.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C2DOwner (25. Juli 2008)

Bin auch dabei... Retro-Style ohne Kühler... LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlAdE66 (25. Juli 2008)

Darf man Fotos mehrerer Grafikkarten uploaden?


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2008)

*So jetzt komm ich mal.........*
1.Meine Erste Karte.........Neh ATI RADEON 9250SE mit MOD......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Neh X800........also auch ATI!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.meine Dritte Karte neh Geforce 7950GX2 leider PUtt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. meine Jetzige Karte! NEh XFX 8800GTS mit 320MB(G80)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5.Neh Matrox MGA MILLENIUM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6.eine Alte.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7.3DFX Karte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das wars erstmal.....
Gruß,Special_Flo


----------



## alkirk (25. Juli 2008)

Na dann mal meine: GeCube 3850


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juli 2008)

wirr0 schrieb:


> Hallo hätte da noch ne Frage:
> 
> 
> Sprich die Karte muss im PC noch verbaut sein.. ?!



Richtig, einfach nur eine Karte auf den Tisch legen wäre ja langweilig - da funktioniert die auch nicht


----------



## N1truX (25. Juli 2008)

Hier nen paar Bilder von meinem HD4850 (CF) Test.

Und bevor Fragen kommen, nein die Bilder sind nicht nachbearbeitet sondern lediglich beim fotografieren bewusst überbelichtet, um den Hintergrund entsprechend weiß zu bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordTripack (25. Juli 2008)

Eine für mich uralte MX440, mittlerweile außer Funktion gesetzt und durch eine 5700 FX ersetzt. Für den Musikrechner reicht's allemal.

Meine Ära im Eigenbesitz von Grafikkarten beginnt erst mit der 7900 GTX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (25. Juli 2008)

XpertVision X1950GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PLAIT NV9600GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI NV6600GT mit einem REVOLTEC Graphic Freezer Pro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NV6200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Sapphire HD3870 (zusammen gebaut von einem ALTRENATE Mitarbeiter )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Richtig, einfach nur eine Karte auf den Tisch legen wäre ja langweilig - da funktioniert die auch nicht



Ne, oder?   

Verstehe ich zwar nicht, was der Sinn davon ist. Aber wenn ihr meint so die Regeln auszulegen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2008)

Meine X1950PRO 512MB mitm S1 @ 2*120mm @ 5V

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (25. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Richtig, einfach nur eine Karte auf den Tisch legen wäre ja langweilig - da funktioniert die auch nicht



dann könnt ihr es gleich sein lassen, denn dann herschen unfaire bedingungen, da das bild dann durch zb modding besser aussieht, oder andere komponenten, die auf dem biold noch ne rolle spielen, außerdem ist ne karte im pc unter umständen gar nicht so einfach aufs bild zu bekommen...


----------



## korfe (25. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Meine Behelfskarte,da meine HD 2900 XT aufgeraucht ist!


----------



## derdaidai (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist meine Graka. 

Powercolor X850 XT + Voltmod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Sapphire Radeon 9000.

Da ich ja nicht nachbearbeiten darf, in einer unglaublichen Größe von 640x480 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlAdE66 (25. Juli 2008)

Meine ATI X1950Pro


----------



## neumond1981 (25. Juli 2008)

Bilder meiner zur XT gemachten Radeon 9800Pro (Hauptrechner) und meiner Radeon 7000 (Zweitrechner)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hIr0 (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pmdeluxe (25. Juli 2008)

meine Gainwaird Dragon 3000 Voodoo 2 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Innos81 (25. Juli 2008)

Die ATI Graka fällt unter antik, funktioniert aber noch 
Die NVidia is ein von XFX die nur fotografiert wurde um noch nen Nutzen zu haben, da sie grad mal 30 mins funktionierte !


----------



## Peggy (25. Juli 2008)

So meine "Zickenkarte" HD2600 pro 512 MB AGP:


----------



## Bestia (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine XFX 7950GT 570M
Natürlich alles im schönen nVidia grün! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## padi (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Grakas im CF Betrieb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Juli 2008)

1. Voodoo 3 2000 modded



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. ELSA TNT2 Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Matrox Millenium PCI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Sapphire 2400 Pro unmodded + modded



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. 8800GT + S1 + Turbo Modul



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galakt0r (25. Juli 2008)

meine HD4850 mit Accelero S1 und einem x1950 Kühler auf der Rückseite zum Kühlen des PCB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim "Falten" wird sie 42 Grad warm, GPU taktet mit 680MHz


----------



## Bestia (25. Juli 2008)

Werden einzig und allein die Bilder bewertet, die EINGEBAUTE Grakas zeigen?
Weil hier immernoch so oft Karten ausgebaut gepostet werden.


----------



## Chosen_One (25. Juli 2008)

Meine Grafikkarten:

# Quantum3D AAlchemy 8132 + Powerboard + Sensor Post Processor (8x VSA-100, 256MB VRAM)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




# Gigabyte GV-3D1 mit zwei 3dfx VSA-100-GPUs anstatt der 6600 GT-GPUs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




# Quantum3D Obsidian2 200SBi (2x Voodoo2 SLI auf einem PCB)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




# 3Dfx Voodoo3 RAM-Testboard Prototyp (ohne GPU!!!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




# 3dfx Voodoo4-2 4200 Prototyp (VSA-101-GPU, 16MB DDR-RAM)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




# Quantum3D Ventana MGV-PCI (*Eine von 3 (!!!) bekannten Karten*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




# VillageTronic MacPicasso 540 + 3Dfx Overdrive (Voodoo Graphics basierend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweakstone (25. Juli 2008)

€:
Hier stand Quatsch..


----------



## LiL Fränkii (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meine HD4850 mit Zalman GV1000! 

Qualität ist nicht so gut ist vom Handy... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael1993 (25. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal zu meiner Grafikkarte, die Zotac GeForce 8800 GTX:

1. Im laufendem Bertieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Nackt, ohne Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ausgebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frye (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Gainward GF8800GT Golden Sample 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frye


----------



## drexla (25. Juli 2008)




----------



## AViVoXTX (25. Juli 2008)

Jetzt komme ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heh Grafikkarte(n) und Mainboard stammen alle von Sapphire


----------



## Scansi (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Grafikkarte, die ATI Radeon 9800 Pro mit 128 MB Ram. Leider mit Handy, weil meine Kamera kaputt ist sry for ***Augenkrebs*** !!!!!!!!
ich hab die Grafikkarte vom standard Kühler auf den Arctic Cooling Silencer  umgerüstet! Die Karte läuft einfach gut, aber leider nur mit minimalen Grafikeinstellungen bei fast allen Spielen bis Shader-Model 2.0  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


Scansi


----------



## sho-shinjo (25. Juli 2008)

Meine Grafikkarte: Wassergekühlte 6800gs mit Voltmod und seitlich angebrachtem Zalman-Lüfter


----------



## crmnt (25. Juli 2008)

Bei meiner gf 6600 ist vor nem halben Jahr der kleine Lüfter "im" Kühler kaputt gegangen, hab ich einfach nen größeren draufgebastelt und mit kabelbindern fixiert...funktioniert ganz gut bis auf die Vibrationen, die sich manchmal doch zu arg aufs Gehäuse übertragen - Gewalt ist aber auch ne Lösung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Binn (25. Juli 2008)

So hier meine 8800 GT mit AC S2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Binn


----------



## neo9903 (25. Juli 2008)

So hier meine Sapphire Radeon HD4870

Nächste Wochhe kommt dann ein neues Bild mit dem EK Wasserblock. Der wird erst Montag oder Dienstag geliefert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

7


----------



## Psyman (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Karte:  

Sapphire X1900XTX mit folgenden Änderungen:  

Sapphire X1900XTX Toxic Bios samt Speicherzyklen der Rams übernommen 
3D Takt auf 700 zu 1700 Mhz erhöht 
Spannungwandlerkühler Marke Eigenbau aus ner Sockel A Kühlrippe 
Artic Cooling Accelero 
Zusätzlicher 80er Lüfter direkt an der Graka.Belegt 3 Slots.

Hier die Bilder.Leider hab ich gerade nur ne Logitch Webcam zur Hand.Also sorry wegen der Bildqualität:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerk (25. Juli 2008)

Der wievielte mit einer 1950 bin ich? Egal, dennoch mitmachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ein wenig staubig aber seit dem Wechsel der GF 3 ti200 auf 1950Pro habe ich ihn nicht mehr geöffnet gehabt... glaube ich. ^^


----------



## ricko71 (25. Juli 2008)

bin halt ein Ati-fan!


----------



## Grunert (25. Juli 2008)

So mal was besonderes ^^
eine Geforce 4200 Ti von Abit mit "OTES"
einfach nur legendär die Karte und bis vor einem Jahr in Gebrauch *gg*
in meinem neuen Rechner werkelt nur ein Grafikchip vom 690G ^^

und das letzte Bild von meinem alten Rechner aber mit Geforce 2MX, da ich den nicht mit der 4Ti verkauft habe ^^


----------



## CDL (25. Juli 2008)

Hi
So hier mal meine XFX GeForce 8800 GTX XXX Version



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wirr0 (25. Juli 2008)

MSI GeForce FX 5600(AGP):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pussyranger (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine alte Leadtek Winfast PX8800 GTS TDH in der sich meine 4 30cm Kaltlichtkathoden spiegeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marechal (25. Juli 2008)

Antiker Screwdriver und eine schöne Graka - kleines Spiel von Licht, Farbe und Schatten - das Fot war übrigens noch nicht mal gestellt, ich sah den kram so liegen und hab halt mit meiner alten Finepix S602 Zoom draufgehalten, ohne Blitz natürlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greentea908 (25. Juli 2008)

1. GeForce 7950 GT
2. GeForce 8800 GTX Xtreme
3. AMD HD 3870 X2


----------



## RaVeNsClaw (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine ATI EGA Wonder mit 64kB, die seit 21 Jahren gute Dienste leistet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hat sogar schon einen TV-Ausgang!

Hier eine Hercules Stingray 128/3D: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist ein Rendition Vérité 1000 _Engineering_ _Sample: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S3 Vision 968 mit 8MB VRam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## freshprince2002 (25. Juli 2008)

XFX 7800GT Black Edition + Zalman VF900-CU + AeroCool Silver Lightning 92mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (25. Juli 2008)

Meine 8800 GTS 320MB
Für viele sicher nix neues, aber ich finde die Karte schön 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatix (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sou hier meine auf hochglanz polierte XFX 8800 GTX

Und hier noch eine Schoene ATi Aiw X800XT für den AGP Slot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (25. Juli 2008)

Meine Grakas 

Bilder 1,2,5 und 6 = ATI Radeon X1950Pro
Bilder 3 und 4 = ATI Radeon 9600Pro


----------



## DerFloh (25. Juli 2008)

also darf man die nun ausbauen oder nich??


----------



## y33H@ (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Gabr1el (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ist mal meine Zotac 8800 Gtx + Thermalright HR03-Plus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonhart (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr4u3n4rzT (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine gute alte 8800 GTX ACS³ edition von EVGA.
gute dienste leistet sie mir^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H@buster (25. Juli 2008)

Meine S3 Virge DX PCI mit gigantischen 4MB VRAM! In ihr schlummert so brandaktuelle Technik, dass sie noch nicht einmal OpenGL unterstützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten verdeckt von der Soundkarte, oben von der Fast Ethernet Karte - ja, das ist kein ATX Format  . Ebenso im Bild: Ein Pentium 166 und 24MB RAM.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Karte im ausgebauten Zustand. Sie verfügte nie über einen Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückansicht der Karte.


----------



## DeathForce (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merkurmb (25. Juli 2008)

Ati 9600TX und leicht staubig


----------



## Haxti (25. Juli 2008)

> also darf man die nun ausbauen oder nich??



Klar darfst du  Warum auch nicht? Ist doch dein PC...

Topic:

Meine erste, einzigartige und bisher beste Grafikkarte: 1900GT rev2 :/
Macht aber brav alles mit, und ist eig mittlerweile nix mehr Wert 
lässt sich dafür ohne Mod von 513 / 657 auf 580 / 819 übertakten 

Hier isse 
Diese Spiegelungen sind übrigens nicht bearbeitet xD ist mir erst nach dem uppen aufgefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviele verschiedene Farben im PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hamm se gut verarbeitet das Plastik  Ich gehöre übrigens zu den Stolzen ASRock Besitzern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch n bissle Tiefenunschärfe 

Schicke sache PCGH. Ihr wisst, wie ihr die Leutz bei der Stange haltet. 
Die Bilder wurden alle mit laufendem PC geschossen. Nur der Lüfter wurde bei ein paar Bildern mit dem ATiTool angehalten


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael7738 (25. Juli 2008)

Moin moin Leutz!

Hab auch was beizutragen.
Wie einige vor mir Besitze ich auch eine Radeon X1950Pro.

Das erste Bild zeigt die Karte normal im eingebaut im PC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zweiten Bild das gleiche, nur mit besserer Perspektive.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen beiden Pics zeigen jeweils längs über die Karte,
die Hintergrundbilder sind aus 3DMark 06 ((c) by Futuremark) was auf meinem Laptop lief.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
niLe: Wurde, wie du siehst, geändert.


----------



## niLe (25. Juli 2008)

@michael7738 und andere  



> Die Bilder müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.


----------



## hutzeputz (25. Juli 2008)

Mein PC mit meinen Goldstück 
Voodoo5-6000 Auf Tyan Tiger (DUAL MP Athlon) mit SCSI-Controller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pittiplatsch (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine ATI 9500 Pro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine X 800XT-PE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch meine Voodoo 5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ATI Radeon X1950Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ATI Radeon X1950Pro von unten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ATI Radeon 9600Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ATI Radeon 9600Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ATI Radeon X1950Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal die ATI Radeon X1950Pro^^


Tut mir leid, bei meinem ersten post, habe ich es nicht hinbekommen die Bilder als Vollbild reinzutun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. Juli 2008)

Muss die Karte eingebaut sein im PC oder reicht nur nen Bild von der Karte? Hab das net ganz rauslesen können.

Hab mal 4 Bilder von mir rausgesucht, die anderen und besseren hab ich leider schon anderwertig bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meine Karte aus mein Arbeit Rechner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweakstone (25. Juli 2008)

So, hier mal n regelkonformer Post von mir (ihr machts eim aber auch net leicht  ) :

Hier mal meine Göttin in ihrer Heimat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um sicher zu gehen, dass mir nicht unbemerkt n Lüfter abraucht und die Karte in die ewigen Jagdgründe geht, hab ich ne Webcam zur Überwachung in das Case eingebaut, sowie 3 weiße Kaltlichtkathoden, damit ich auch was sehen kann 

Hier ist sie in Betrieb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal näher (Hier sieht man auch gut den zusätzlich 80mm Lüfter, der direkt über die Karte bläst, damit sie schön kühl bleibt  ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hurzpfurz (25. Juli 2008)

Ein paar nette Fotos meiner Sapphire HD3450...   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdevilx (25. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Volari V8 Duo


----------



## Deimhal (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine 8800GTS mit einem Heatkiller.


----------



## Rick (25. Juli 2008)

meine gigantische Intel gma x3100 im Laptop.
zum glück hab ich noch nen anderen Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pw1 (25. Juli 2008)

Hier meine 8800 gts (g92)(810/1960/1075)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr4u3n4rzT (25. Juli 2008)

niLe schrieb:


> @michael7738 und andere



ich habs versucht, wie funzt das denn bitte?

edit: habs doch hinbekommen...


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Juli 2008)

@hurzpfurz:

Herzlich willkommen im Forum! 
Ja... Homer macht das gewisse etwas


----------



## Scotty1993 (25. Juli 2008)

Meine GeForce GTX 280 von XFX


----------



## Chrisch (25. Juli 2008)

Div. Grafikkarten die ich schon hatte...

*8800 Ultra...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2900Pro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*8800GT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Sapphire Radeon 9000.
> 
> Da ich ja nicht nachbearbeiten darf, in einer unglaublichen Größe von 640x480




Was ist denn das für ein CPU Kühler bzw. für eine CPU Darunter???


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

pmdeluxe schrieb:


> meine Gainwaird Dragon 3000 Voodoo 2 ^^



Ich weiss nicht warum aber mich ekelt es vor Uralt-Hardware... Musste mich jahrelang mit so nem Bullshit rumkämpfen hehe.... Jetzt ist die älteste Hardware in meinen 3 Pcs maximal 2 Jahre alt


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Hier meine XFX 7950GT 570M
> Natürlich alles im schönen nVidia grün!



Da ist ne Bullenhitze ja sicherlich vorprogrammiert?! Wobei die Fatal1ty Edition schon hammergeil aussieht!!

Ich hatte selber 2 7900GT im SLI und trotz Lüfter wurden die Dinger mächtig heiss... bis ich nen AC NV Silencer Rev. 3 installiert hab..... sogut wie Lautlos (ok wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt daneben gehört hab war er "Hörbar" aber im PC unhörbar)


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Xerk schrieb:


> Der wievielte mit einer 1950 bin ich? Egal, dennoch mitmachen.
> 
> 
> Ok, ein wenig staubig aber seit dem Wechsel der GF 3 ti200 auf 1950Pro habe ich ihn nicht mehr geöffnet gehabt... glaube ich. ^^



So nen SLOT-Lüfter hatte ich auch schonmal... Die Dinger sind ja übertrieben laut!


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Grunert schrieb:


> So mal was besonderes ^^
> eine Geforce 4200 Ti von Abit mit "OTES"
> einfach nur legendär die Karte und bis vor einem Jahr in Gebrauch *gg*
> in meinem neuen Rechner werkelt nur ein Grafikchip vom 690G ^^
> ...



Der "FLUCH DES FÖNS"!!!! Nur auf einer GF4 und nicht GF5


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Marechal schrieb:


> Antiker Screwdriver und eine schöne Graka - kleines Spiel von Licht, Farbe und Schatten - das Fot war übrigens noch nicht mal gestellt, ich sah den kram so liegen und hab halt mit meiner alten Finepix S602 Zoom draufgehalten, ohne Blitz natürlich:



Übelst geile Bildqualität!!


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Bang0o schrieb:


> Meine 8800 GTS 320MB
> Für viele sicher nix neues, aber ich finde die Karte schön
> 
> ​


Der NV Kühler ist auch einfach der Sexieste!! da kann man sagen was mann will!


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sieht echt schön aus! Vor allem des GOLD-Finish! Hammercool


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Gabr1el schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meine Zotac 8800 Gtx + Thermalright HR03-Plus
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da musst aufpassen das die Karte nicht des schwitzen anfängt.... Bekanntlich können ja nur Ameisen das 6-7 Fache des eigenen Gewichts tragen!!! 

HAHA

Ne sieht auf jedenfall Fett aus!


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Fr4u3n4rzT schrieb:


> Hier mal meine gute alte 8800 GTX ACS³ edition von EVGA.
> gute dienste leistet sie mir^^
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist auch einer der Besten!!! Einen Edleren Kühler gibts es auf fast keiner Karte bisher.... Hab auch eine besessen und war mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Haxti schrieb:


> Klar darfst du  Warum auch nicht? Ist doch dein PC...
> 
> Topic:
> 
> ...



Sag mir bitte bei welchem Mainboard sitzt der S-ATA Anschluss direkt über dem PCI-Slot??? Des is ja mega schlecht... Ist des von Asrock oder wie??? Die S-ATA Anschlüsse gehören an die Mainboard-Seite... Querliegend alles andere ist bullshit


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Sag mal wie befestigts du die AC-Lüfter???


----------



## 997 (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

hutzeputz schrieb:


> Mein PC mit meinen Goldstück
> Voodoo5-6000 Auf Tyan Tiger (DUAL MP Athlon) mit SCSI-Controller



Das nenn ich nen FREAK!!! HAHA Geil

Wenn du auf 15K Platten stehst dann zieh dir mein alten Rechner mal rein! 
YouTube - HighEnd PC Promo


----------



## Chrisch (26. Juli 2008)

@ madamc

könntest mal bitte aufhören alle Bilder zu Quoten?


----------



## rehacomp (26. Juli 2008)

Nun mal meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ne alte Intel i740 , hab hier noch keine Intel gesehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reaver48 (26. Juli 2008)

Evtl. schon da gewesen, aber ich find so ne "Legende" muss hier rein

mein good ol´ R300 by hercules 

Hat meinen XP 2400+  gut 2 Jahre schön befeuert, bis mir mein ASrock K7VT2 abgeraucht ist  
Byebye Baby... evtl. bau ich mir ja mal nen Retro-Rechner


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (26. Juli 2008)

3dfx Voodoo3 3000 AGP
Still in Action! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird befeuert von einem AMD XP1700+, 256MB RAM und läuft mit Fan Treibern unter WinXP einwandfrei mit 1280x1024er Auflösung an einem 19zoll CRT.
Und nein ich hab die Karte nich ausm schrank oder so geholt, die wird immernoch aktiv BENUTZT, der Staub sollte beweis genug sein 

PS: bitte den Kabelsalat ignorieren, ich trau mich selber kaum da noch irgendwas anzufassen, aber solang das Netzteil funktioniert.... 

@PCGH: macht doch mal ein Gewinnspiel für ein High End Netzteil, Gewinner ist dann wer den schlimmsten Kabelsalat im PC zu bieten hat


----------



## HTS (26. Juli 2008)

@madamc: Ich habe die Bilder aus Deinen Zitaten entfernt, die erschweren das Lesen enorm. In Zukunft bitte darauf achten, danke!

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## kpk01 (26. Juli 2008)

*Sööö*
*Nu hier mal meine älteste und noch Funktionierende Grafikkarte.*
*Eine Herkules "Stingray 128/3D" GPU 2x3Dfx cooles ding *


----------



## Bestia (26. Juli 2008)

madamc schrieb:


> Da ist ne Bullenhitze ja sicherlich vorprogrammiert?! Wobei die Fatal1ty Edition schon hammergeil aussieht!!
> 
> Ich hatte selber 2 7900GT im SLI und trotz Lüfter wurden die Dinger mächtig heiss... bis ich nen AC NV Silencer Rev. 3 installiert hab..... sogut wie Lautlos (ok wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt daneben gehört hab war er "Hörbar" aber im PC unhörbar)



Naja es geht, meistens ist das Gehäuse offen, wenn es dann mal zu ist steigt die Temp so auf 100-110°C. Aber der Rechner läuft.
Habe vor 2 120er in den Boden nah oben fördernd einzubauen, das dürfte der Graka eine gute Abkühlung verschaffen.^^


----------



## Xerk (26. Juli 2008)

madamc schrieb:


> So nen SLOT-Lüfter hatte ich auch schonmal... Die Dinger sind ja übertrieben laut!


Die 4 80er Gehäuselüfter sind mit 15 dB lauter... also nein, unhörbar.


----------



## exxe (26. Juli 2008)

jeah, genau das richtige für mich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kpk01 (26. Juli 2008)

Boah Dat is jetzt nicht dein ernst Die V5 6000 ist nicht ersätzbar


----------



## TM30 (26. Juli 2008)

2x ASUS 7800GT DUAL LIMITED

Noch mal zur Klarstellung. Die Karten müssen IM RECHNER fotografiert sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chihyu (26. Juli 2008)

Crysis Lief leider ned mit der GeForce2MX ^^ 
Deshalb 2x8800GTX man beachte das super intelligente Gelbe Kabel zwischen den zwei GPU's welches für die Sound Anschlüsse am Gehäuse ist. Nein die Motage wahr gar nicht doof und das Kabel ist fast nie in den weg gekommen. Genau so wie die SATA anschlüsse ^^ (unter den GPU's)

Oo

lg Chihyu​


----------



## exxe (26. Juli 2008)

dachtet ihr die signatur is fake?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matti62 (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Das ist meine ATI Radeon 1900XT EXTREME.
Die Sache hat nur einen Haken CrossFire kanste abhaken.


----------



## exxe (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oksboht (26. Juli 2008)

So, hier ist mein Schmuckstück - eine HD2900pro die "Blackbeauty"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuffyDuck (26. Juli 2008)

Eine X1950Pro von MSI in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## murray2000 (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLi-Force (26. Juli 2008)

Hier meine MSI NX7600GT-T2D256EZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gouraud (26. Juli 2008)

So, hier mal meine ECS Elitegroup 8800 GT mit Accelero S1. Einmal im Gehäuse und einmal draußen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazysucks (26. Juli 2008)

Meine  ATI RADEON SAPPHIRE X1550  gibt langsam ihren Geist auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockys82 (26. Juli 2008)

Einwenig vom Rocky!!!

Hier meine Gepimpte 3dfx Voodoo5 5500AGP!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch meine kleine Sammlung von Geforce 5800 NV30 *Ultra* "Fön" Karten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz vom Rocky und viel Glück an alle teilnehmer...


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Juli 2008)

Mal mein kleines Übergangsmodell: MSI HD2400 Pro @ 2600 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (26. Juli 2008)

So hier einmal meine Aopen 6600GT in der "Übersicht" und drei Detailaufnaahmen. 

Dazu gibs nen Zalman Vollkupfer-Kühler der das ding nicht über 50°C lässt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Lagerrechner mit Radeon 9800 AGP, Radeon 9200 SE PCI 
und ATi Rage II 8MB PCI.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Eberhart (26. Juli 2008)

So, dann mal mein altes Dreamteam!

Zuständigkeitsbereich 2D: Trident TGUI9440 mit 1MB VRam!!!
Zuständigkeitsbereich 3D: miro Highscore 3D mit 6+2 MB Vram!!!


Erst mal meine 3Dfx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann mal beide in ausgebautem Zustand zur besseren Ansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (26. Juli 2008)

wie viele doch noch ne voodoo zu hause haben, goil



das sind aber insgesammt 6MB
2MB Bildspeicher und 4MB für Texturen

und da steht hiscore drauf


----------



## flozn (26. Juli 2008)

HD2900 Pro "Black Beauty" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JBX (26. Juli 2008)

Da ich noch keine GeForce 3 gesehen hab zeig ich mal meine Geforce 3 Ti 200 (übertaktet über die Ti 500)
Läuft bis heute in meinem System mit 2x Pentium III 800MHz und 512MB ECC SD-RAM.


----------



## Tobi41090 (26. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädelz,

meine Grafikkarte folgt bald. Hätte da eine Frage, weiß aber nicht, ob das gesagt werden bzw. beantwortet werden darf.

Nach welchen Kriterien wird denn da der Sieger ermittelt?


----------



## Jabels (26. Juli 2008)

So das ist meine ^^


----------



## pisa999 (26. Juli 2008)

Meine Diamond Viper V770 32 MB


----------



## Sparkman42 (26. Juli 2008)

Diese Hercules Stingray 128 3D ist Baujahr 1997. Sie hat stolze 4 MB Speicher und einen 3dfx Chip. Die Karte war eine der ersten Grafikkarten mit 2D/3D Unterstützung und mit 128 bit Anbindung. Sie werkelt heute noch in einem 133 MMX und liefert mit entsprechendem Glide Treiber noch gute Bilder.


----------



## efferman (26. Juli 2008)

so hätte hier zwei mal die selbe 7300LE mit verschiedenen kühlern


----------



## Maggats (26. Juli 2008)

eigentlich is ja ne 8800gt mit accelero s1 nix besonderes, aber ich hab mir mal ganz besonders mühe gegeben und auf diese schnöden kabelbinder verzichtet um den lüfter zu befestigen


----------



## Sk1p3r (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo erstmal wollt mich schon früher anmelden hatte aber keine Lust, jetzt fürs Gewinnspiel hab ichs dann geschafft.

Nun zu meinem alten Pc:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine Nvidia Riva 128 mit 8 Mb VRAM!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. Juli 2008)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema....

BFG 7950 GT 512 MB
Kühler TITAN TTC Twin Turbo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










EVGA 8800 GTX ACS³ KO Edition





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GRADY (26. Juli 2008)

So hier mal das alte Mädchen was sich Geforce 4200 nennt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie wird demnächst ausgedient haben


----------



## DataLorD (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was eher ungewöhnliches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig gelesen, das ist eine 7600GO, die eigentliche Karte sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ist auch heute noch Teurer als so manche HighEnd-Karte, Toshiba-Eigenbrötlerei sei dank. Aber: Funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> 2x ASUS 7800GT DUAL LIMITED
> 
> Noch mal zur Klarstellung. Die Karten müssen IM RECHNER fotografiert sein?



Sag ma wo bekommt man denn die Karte her??? Wollte sie mir damals unbedingt holen aber die war so schweineteuer!


----------



## PS-GOTT (26. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

oksboht schrieb:


> So, hier ist mein Schmuckstück - eine HD2900pro die "Blackbeauty"



Ist des ein Gigabyte I-Ram???


----------



## madamc (26. Juli 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> eigentlich is ja ne 8800gt mit accelero s1 nix besonderes, aber ich hab mir mal ganz besonders mühe gegeben und auf diese schnöden kabelbinder verzichtet um den lüfter zu befestigen



Hast du Wirklich ein Geschirrtuch an der rechten Seitenwand befestigt???


----------



## Murxwitz (27. Juli 2008)

meine 7900gs
wird aber hoffentlich bald durch was schnelleres ersetzt
mit meinem q6600 @3ghz einfach überfordert

ps: das leuchten kommt nur von den LEDs auf dem Mainboard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiSaR (27. Juli 2008)

Diese Karte habe ich als Ersatz für meine alte bekommen. Man beachte das Slotblech und den einen DVI-Anschluß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CShunter11 (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier Bilder von meiner 3870 in Crossfire


----------



## Seebaer (27. Juli 2008)

X1950Pro mit Wakü, Lukü für die SPAWNs, in einem Barebone.


----------



## browza (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Anfang:

Bilder von einer GeForce MX400 und einer XFX 9600GT kommt später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=24499&stc=1&d=1217150725



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (27. Juli 2008)

Ich mache auch mal mit,meine 8800GTX mit EK Wasserkühler in Blau 
ist nicht Nachbearbeitet sondern nur ein Farbfilter in der Cam benutzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und in Grün 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsternis5 (27. Juli 2008)

hab sicher net das spectaculärste modell,aber mitmachn kost ja nischts 
is eine MSI Nvidia 5200 FX


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## browza (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder einer Geforce MX400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AJ83 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier meine allesgeliebt Voodoo5 5500 AGP von 3dfx 

Sie ist noch voll Funktionsfähig und läuft und läuft und läuft! Ist eben eine Durazell-Grafikkarte! im Jahr 2000 von meinen ersten Lehrlingsgehalt gekauft!


----------



## radio167 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Grafikkarte vom Win 98SE Rechner eine ATI 8500 mit 64 mb Speicher. Athlon 2400 XP mit Leadtek Nforce 2 Board und 512 mb Arbeitsspeicher. Des weiteren eine Creativ 128 Soundkarte mit Gameport.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (27. Juli 2008)

so erstmal mein alter pc mit einer geforce 2 mx mit etwas ausgefallener kühlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so und zu abschluss noch mein gaming rechner mit geforce 8800 gtx mit wasserkühlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (27. Juli 2008)

Hey radio167, max. 900Pixel in der Breite!


----------



## Riq12 (27. Juli 2008)

So, hier meine funktionstücthige Kombi.

Ein erster Blick - man beachte das Kabel zum Durchschleifen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Schmuckstück! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Duo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ATI ist leider nichtso gut getroffen. Daher ein zweites Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aha! Eine Rage IIC AGP und eine Voodoo II! Hier nochmal in ganzer Länge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab zwar noch ältere Karten, die sind aber nicht eingebaut 

Gruß

Riq


----------



## low- (27. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe deine Bilder nicht, Riq


----------



## Riq12 (27. Juli 2008)

low- schrieb:


> Ich sehe deine Bilder nicht, Riq


 
Hmmm.... und jetzt?


----------



## exxe (27. Juli 2008)

und noch ein bild
kommt aber immer noch mehr.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abstrakt (27. Juli 2008)

dann will ich doch auch mal mein glück versuchen


----------



## El_Carino (27. Juli 2008)

Meine aktuelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch welche von früher^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe sie gefallen Euch...
Gruß Michael


----------



## PsychoGarfield (27. Juli 2008)

So ,ich stell dann mal meine alte Grafikarte vor(neue folgt demnächst),eine Nvidia Geforce 2 400 MX die trotz des Alters zu erstaunlichen fähig ist, und es immerhin schafft ein paar neuere Spiele, z.B. C&C:Generals zu starten. 

So, nun zur Grafikkarte :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sehen kann ist sie eine nackte Schönheit , ohne irgendwelche Kühler oder Lüfter. Im Hintergrund ist der Prozessorlüfter zu sehen, der einen Intel Pentium 4 @ 1,6 Ghz kühlt.

Von hinten sieht man zwar nicht viel von der Grafikikarte, dafür 2 SD-RAM Riegel, jeder 512 MB stark; außerdem sieht man hinter der Grafikkarte noch die Netzwerkkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine Gesamtaufnahme: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. Juli 2008)

@ el_Carino: Bitte nur unbearbeitete Bilder einstellen!

@PsychoGarfield: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## schwarzer76 (27. Juli 2008)

hier mein zweitrechner, zu sehen sind eine Voodoo5 5500 und zwei Voodoo 2 (je 12 MB) im SLI verbund, voll funktionsfähig unter Win2K. nur noch mal fürs foto ausgebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffnek (27. Juli 2008)

so hier dann auch mal emine Eingebaute grafikkarte, es ist eine geforce 6600 gt mit 128mb videospeicher.

da der lüfter nicht so richtig funktionierte habe ich da ein wenig kreativ mit einem anderen lüfter nachgeholfen ^^ es handelt sich hier um einen cpulüfter, fand es praktisch da ich so die drhzahl überwachen kann XD

der ursprüngliche lüfter wurde raus gerissen, im warsten sinne des wortes da die schraube sich nicht mehr lösen lies. der neue hält mit sekundenkleber  lässt sich so leicht lösen und wieder neu ankleben.

ich weiss etwas kreativ das konstrukt, aber mein ganzer rechner ist so gebaut ^^ ich sage immer hauptsache läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (27. Juli 2008)

So jetzt nochmal das ganze Regelkonform

meine heißgeliebte 6800 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Zicke" X850XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TI4200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SIS 6326




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3-Way SLI 6800GS + 7950GX 2  war ein Rettungsversuch für die GX2...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG MaN!aC


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Juli 2008)

so ich habe auch mal schöne Bilder von meinem *"neuem Baby"* gemacht...

Rated mal welche das ist...?? ...loool...




greetz


----------



## schwarzer76 (27. Juli 2008)

ich bekomm die bilder nich groß hier rein, wie geht das ?


----------



## Haxti (27. Juli 2008)

madamc schrieb:


> Des is ja mega schlecht...



Ansichtssache... Ist nicht perfekt, stört aber auch nicht.... und wir vorallem nicht von GraKas verdekt, wie bei scheiss teueren Boards 



madamc schrieb:


> Ist des von Asrock oder wie???



Nun ja.... Vllt versuchst dus ma mit lesen. Ich hab da kein Cmoic entworfen sondern auch was geschrieben...



schwarzer76 schrieb:


> ich bekomm die bilder nich groß hier rein, wie geht das ?


Gibt hier bestimmt iwo einen Sticky. Ansonsten musst du die Bilder hochladen und einzeln öffnen. Die Adresse dann kopieren und mit BBs einfügen


----------



## IronIvan (27. Juli 2008)

Altes Eisen, aber noch Menge drauf: Matrox 440



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deknutes (27. Juli 2008)

Meine WinFast PX8800 GT von LEADTEK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hersteller: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4400  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Speicher: 2046MB RAM
Festplatte: 250 GB Insgesamt
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Monitor: Fujitsu e176
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Hama HS-10
Tastatur: Logitech® Media Keyboard Elite
Maus: Logitech® MX™518 Gaming-Grade Optical Mouse
Mauspad: Neopren
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3


----------



## CeresPK (27. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte euch mein Sätzchen natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
Vlt poste ich auch noch meine 8800GTS (G80 Rev.A3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (27. Juli 2008)

Nicht spektakulär, aber hübsch. Meine alten Leadteks. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeStephan (27. Juli 2008)

Das ist Meine in der Schreibmaschine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MG2010 (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockys82 (28. Juli 2008)

Da ja Dualgrafikkarten wieder so aktuell sind noch ein beitrag von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das berühmt berüchtigte Voodoo2 SLI...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Voodoo1 "Graphics" darf da aber nicht fehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JoJo...


----------



## ZOCK3R1991 (28. Juli 2008)

Hier meine super "Leistungsstarke"  Grafikkarte: Eine Geforce 8600GS


----------



## Riq12 (28. Juli 2008)

GPU meiner Mach64. Die Karte kommt immer mal wieder bei Wiederbelebungen zum Einsatz. Ist übrigens Baujahr 95 ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€: Tickert momentan in nem PII ...


----------



## exxe (28. Juli 2008)

nochmal was
das is jetzt aber immer noch nicht alles.......

mercury
und einmal die onboard grafik vom mainboard mit der 3Dfx im hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (28. Juli 2008)

So hier mal einer von mir! Kommen aber auch noch mehr..
Ist eine ATI Rage II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riq12 (28. Juli 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> nochmal was
> das is jetzt aber immer noch nicht alles.......
> 
> mercury
> und einmal die onboard grafik vom mainboard mit der 3Dfx im hintergrund



goil


----------



## Ariles79 (28. Juli 2008)

Man glaubt es nicht aber bis mein neuer Rechner mal fertig ist immer noch eine "ATI Radeon 9200" .


----------



## exxe (28. Juli 2008)

Riq12 schrieb:


> goil



danke
aber beim vote nicht vergessen
es zählt die Grafikkarte und wie sie in szene gesetzt wurde und *nicht* die hardware oder bunte blinklichter im hintergrund


----------



## Sigyn (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich hoffe, ihr findet die Karte zwischen all dem Staub.


----------



## lokideath (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo, habe hier einmal meine derzeitig verbaute (die 2 Slots braucht), sowie meine vorherige (MSI).


----------



## Riq12 (28. Juli 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> danke
> aber beim vote nicht vergessen
> es zählt die Grafikkarte und wie sie in szene gesetzt wurde und *nicht* die hardware oder bunte blinklichter im hintergrund



übrigens: von Cirrus Logic war meine erste GraKa ... Vesa Local Bus lässt grüßen  Schade, dass ich die nicht mehr habe.

PS: Geh mir fott mit Blinklichtern


----------



## FS03 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal meine Bildchen 

gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BattleX (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe ja zu, dass ich dieses Schätzchen nicht mehr in meinem PC eingebaut habe ... 

Ich wollte der jüngeren Generation mal eine High-End-GraKa aus den frühen 90ern vorstellen, oder waren es sogar noch die 80er ??? Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, ist jedenfalls schon so alt oder älter als viele die hier fleißig posten ...

*Eine ELSA-Winner1000 Trio mit ganzen 4MB RAM für einen PCI-Steckplatz ...* 

Damit konnte man damals schon tolle Spiele wie SpaceQuest, Larry und Co. in brillianter VGA-Qualität mit 256 Farben spielen ...

Dennoch würde ich mich natürlich sehr über eine schicke neue GraKa freuen, da meine aktuelle Karte auch nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit ist ...

Gruß
BattleX


----------



## Riq12 (28. Juli 2008)

BattleX schrieb:


> *Eine ELSA-Winner1000 Trio mit ganzen 4MB RAM für einen PCI-Steckplatz ...*
> 
> Gruß
> BattleX



Ich hatte die Spea Mirage Trio64+. Die hat die ELSA Karte übelst verblasen


----------



## FS03 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte mal ganz die Teilnahmebedingungen lesen müssen... Naja, hier jetzt Regelkonform, Karten im Rechner, bzw im Betrieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (28. Juli 2008)

So,da meine Xpertvision 7900GS abgeraucht ist,gibt's jetzt Bilder meiner Club 3D GeForce 8400GS.Gut für den Office-Betrieb,mehr aber auch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonkiShot (28. Juli 2008)

Hi, hier ist meine "alte" x1950xt mit 256mb =(
Das kühlsystem dieser karte ist nicht unbedingt der Hammer, also dachte ich mir [VIEL HILFT VIEL] und habe einfach noch einen kühler dran gebaut. Pustekuchen, die Karte ist immer noch so heiss wie vorher, den kühler hab ich trozdem draufgelassen. 
Die Nieten sind nur ein optisches Kinkerlitzchen. =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReXaR (28. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal mein Schmuckstück, von dem ich leider nicht weis was es für eine ist.^^

Das gute Stück Läuft auf meinem "oldshool" Rechner mit windows 3.1 

Joa die Karte rockt schon, kann zB. Space Rocks oder PinBall auf max. Auflösung zocken (640x480) 
Bild1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweakstone (28. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild meiner gemoddeten Voodoo 5 5500 -> da habe ich einen Radeon X1950pro Kühler drauf angepasst und den original Lüfter zwecks besserer, leiserer Kühlung gegen den einer Medion GeForce 6700XL getauscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweakstone (28. Juli 2008)

Gleich nochmal Nachschlag:

Zu sehen: Quantum 3D Obsidian 100SB-4440 (Voodoo Graphics SLI auf einem Board) im Gespann mit ner Elsa Gloria-L Karte mit zusätzlichem Geometriebeschleuniger-Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal n extrem seltener Prototyp einer Intel i740 Karte (JA, Intel hat mal dezidierte Grafikkarten gebaut  (und machts ja evtl bald wieder  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine meiner Lieblinge, ne Matrox G400MAX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monster23 (28. Juli 2008)

Mensch wie kommt man denn nur auf sowas


----------



## Riq12 (28. Juli 2008)

JamX schrieb:


> Hier mein altertümlicher rechner der mir aber noch gute dienste erweißt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für nen Mainboard? Der Slot sitzt unten rechts? Welcher Hersteller ist das denn? Sehr ungewöhnlich (ist mir bisher jedenfall noch nicht untergekommen ...)


----------



## PowerBrun1 (28. Juli 2008)

Elsa Erazor III LT 

Chip: TNT2 M64 
Chip-Generation: 3 
Speicher: 32 MB SDRAM 
RAM DAC: 300 MHz 
Busbreite: 128 Bit 
Z-Buffer: 24 Bit 
Bump-Mapping: Environmental 
Anti Aliasing: ja 
max. Auflösung: 1920 x1440 
API: DirectX 6.1, OpenGL 
Slot: AGP 2X/4X 
spezielle Features: 3D Revelator Support 
Treiber: 9x NT Win2000 andere  

Quelle: 3DGrafikkarten.de - 3DHardware

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Schätzchen aus dem Jahre 2000!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FS03 (28. Juli 2008)

@ Tweak

Na das Gehäuse kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor  Schön das es noch im Benutz ist


----------



## Tweakstone (28. Juli 2008)

FS03 schrieb:


> @ Tweak
> 
> Na das Gehäuse kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor  Schön das es noch im Benutz ist


Hehe, gut erkannt


----------



## Solidsnake (29. Juli 2008)

Auch ich möchte euch meine aktuell aktiven Grafikkarten nicht vorenthalten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine gute alte Nvidia GeForce2 MX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ne gute alte S3 Virge (davon hab ich sogar 2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ne ATI 3d Rage II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch meine XFX 8800 GTX mit AC Extreme Kühler


Solid


----------



## flozn (29. Juli 2008)

Ich *liebe *diesen Thread 
Vielleicht sollte ich ja mal einen Psychiater konsultieren - ich gucke mir lieber Bilder alter, "nackter" Hardware an als Bilder nackter Weiber!


----------



## Chris111192 (29. Juli 2008)

Meine alte Radeon 9550,isauch von Saphire


wie krigt ihrdenn die bilder so groß darein?


----------



## Bestia (29. Juli 2008)

flozn schrieb:


> Ich *liebe *diesen Thread
> Vielleicht sollte ich ja mal einen Psychiater konsultieren - ich gucke mir lieber Bilder alter, "nackter" Hardware an als Bilder nackter Weiber!



So solls sein, so ists gut!


----------



## Bull (29. Juli 2008)

Gigabyte 3D1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sapphire 2900Pro (256bit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XFX 7900GX2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gainward PCX5900



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pixelview Geforce FX5900XT PDF II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XGI Volari V8 Ultra Duo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IAN (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
schöner Thread.  

Hier mein Schmuckstück.
 Eine Kyro 2 von Hercules. Voll funktionsfähig.
Und noch in Betrieb...


Techn. Daten:
# Chipdaten: Grafik-Prozessor PowerVR Kyro II (STG4500)
# 175 MHz Chiptakt
# 175 MHz Speichertakt
# 15 Millionen Transistoren in 0.18µm
# 350 MTexel/s, 350 Mpixel/s
# 64 MB SD-RAM, Samsung 5 ns (bis 200 MHz spezifiziert)
# 128 SingleDataRate (SDR) Speicherinterface
# 2,6 GB/s Speicherbandbreite
# DirectX- und OpenGL-Unterstützung
# FullScreen Anti-Aliasing (FSAA)
# AGP 1x, 2x in Boards mit AGP-Universalslot
# AGP 1x, 2x, 4x in Boards mit AGP 4x Slot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lg  IAN      ( macht weiter so! )


----------



## exxe (29. Juli 2008)

das system aus meiner sig im schönen halblicht
das gehäuse is übrigens wirklich immer vorn offen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## browza (29. Juli 2008)

So hier mal meine XFX 9600GT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philster91 (29. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine:

7300GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7900GS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8800GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aligator (29. Juli 2008)

*Hi @ all* 

So , ich hab hier auch mal aus - bisher 3 - verschiedenen , veralteten Rechnern jeweils ihre Grafikkarte rausgebaut:

Zum ersten hier eine *ATI 3D Rage II* im Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier einmal ausgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes eine *Cirrus Logic* im Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch ausgebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als letztes noch das Bild einer im Gehäuse verbauten Guillemot 3D Prophet *DDR-DV1* :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So , ich werde vllt. demnächst , wenn ich sie noch habe , eine noch ältere Grafikkarte (k.A. welche) posten. Ich hoffe , ich konnte damit wenigstens ein paar Anderen Konkurrenz bieten ,

MfG: Aligator :w

_PS: Alle bilder sind mit einem N95 fotografiert worden und mit Paint.Net auf 900Pixel Breite geschnitten !_


----------



## KvD (29. Juli 2008)

4870cf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull (29. Juli 2008)

hab noch nen paar ältere Pics gefunden 

Sapphire 2900Pro im Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Elsa Gladiac 921 (geforce3 Ti500):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Triplex Xabre400:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XFX Geforce 7900GX2 mit 2 Thermalright Hr03 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (29. Juli 2008)

Ich erlaube mir auch mal Bilder meiner wunderschönen Grafikkarte ins Netzt zu stellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bilder sind so gewollt, wie sie dort stehen


----------



## Riq12 (29. Juli 2008)

Bull schrieb:


> XFX Geforce 7900GX2 mit 2 Thermalright Hr03
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ey Alter!

Doch nicht mit LEGO!  Ab in die Ecke und schämen!

Gruß

Riq


----------



## Bull (29. Juli 2008)

Das Ding wär mir sonst abgebrochen, und was anderes hatt ich damals nicht zur Hand ...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. Juli 2008)

so, um meine kleine 9600Pro (ja, der Rechner lebt noch...) ruhig zu stellen, hab ich einfach damals den Kühler gewexelt.
Das Resultat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rincewind1980 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hier ist ein fast schon antiquarisches Modell, geht aber immer noch. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Teil neu mal 400,00 DM gekostet hat...


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Juli 2008)

so ich habe auch mal den Keller bzw. Dachboden Durchsucht und was gefunden!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riq12 (29. Juli 2008)

Bull schrieb:


> Das Ding wär mir sonst abgebrochen, und was anderes hatt ich damals nicht zur Hand ...



Diese Entschuldigung lasse ich *nicht* gelten  Gegen selbst gebastelte Lösungen ist nichts einzuwenden: Aber dann doch bitte mit etwas mehr Stil


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. Juli 2008)

So, hier mal meine neue Sapphire HD4850 im eingebauten Zustand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2008)

Noch einmal zur Erinnerung: Wer gewinnen will, muss die Grafikkarte "im PC verbaut" fotografieren. Also gerne auch kreativ nur auf Mainboard, aber nicht allein stehend auf einem Tisch.


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Juli 2008)

@PCGH_Thilo Geht auch nen Testaufbau also alles nur das gehäuse fehlt??
würde mich mal interressieren.!
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Roman (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das wären meine Bilder... 
Zu sehen ist eine Sapphire () 3870 Ultimate. 
Sollte ich eine Karte gewinnen, hätte ich endlich Grund, ein gutes CF Mainboard zu kaufen


----------



## driver187 (30. Juli 2008)

So, ich auch! 
2x 280 GTX auf nem Striker II Extrem


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Juli 2008)

so mir mal die daumen drück....


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Juli 2008)

und nochma nen paar bilder so des wäre es aber ...vorerstxD


----------



## CentaX (30. Juli 2008)

Meine komplett passive HD3870 SCS3 von Powercolor (meine erste von denen... vorher 2 Karten von Sapphire - krieg ich trotzdem was?  ) würde sich über einen neuen Spielkameraden freuen, einen, der immer für sie da ist.
Crossfire- benches werden mit ner lahmen Sapphire SingleSlot von nem Kumpel gemacht (Die hab ich ihm ausgesucht  ), die geht ja mal gar nicht  Wie soll ich denn für PCGH in HWBot Punkte machen? 
(atm gehts noch nicht weil der weg ist -.- Mein Q6600 freut sich aber auch schon auf Crossfire- benches^^)
Wer hätte außerdem so eine wunderschöne Kombination - eine passive und eine WaKü Karte?  Ich würd aber auch zu der aktiven nicht nein sagen 

Die wunderschöne passive HD3870 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crossfire- Mainboard ist vorhanden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es dann echt eine zweite Karte für den Dauereinsatz geben sollte, wird natürlich ein P45 oder X38 gekauft 
Und zwar von DFI, Gigabyte trau ich nicht mehr


----------



## naibaf7 (30. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal ich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe an der ersten Grafikkarte (wassergekühlt) hab ich eig. gar nich so interesse^^ mich interessiert eher die Atomic HD3870! Wieso? Ganz einfach... meiner Schwerster ist vor ein paar Wochen der ganze PC abgekackt, weil das Netzteil versagt hat... . Nun hats mit ihrem und meinem Budget nicht gereicht, nen neuen PC mit Grafikkarte zu kaufen, also kann sie nun (mit low-end karte) nicht mehr zocken! Da wäre das genau das richtige


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon 9250 vorher ( AGP4x )
Uralte grafikkarte in halber bauhöhe - musste einfach getunt werden 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Mod

43% mehr takt durch OC

Temperaturdifferenz : Nachher 5°C weniger, obwohl Voltmod 

Damals aktuelle zalman-speicherkühler verbaut und eine damals aktuelle wakü (no-name) 
Darauf konnte ich damals stolz sein 

Also VoTe4Me


----------



## Timsalabim (30. Juli 2008)

Nicht so gute Qualität aber ging nicht besser.


----------



## nemetona (30. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir, 
als erstes meine aktuelle GF 9800 GX2,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann meine gute alte 7800 GT "nackt"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zum Schluss eine Radeon 9000m aus meinen damaligen DELL Inspiron 8200.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2008)

Das sind dann meine Bilder! Hoffe sie passen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inthehouse (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo...

hier auch zwei Bilder von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian84 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
hier ein paar gefrorene X2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Seb


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2008)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> @PCGH_Thilo Geht auch nen Testaufbau also alles nur das gehäuse fehlt??
> würde mich mal interressieren.!
> mfg Special_Flo



Ja, das geht.


----------



## Trigger060 (30. Juli 2008)

Meine Liebe 8800 GTS wird bald in Rente geschickt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KK OC KK (30. Juli 2008)

Hola 

Meine 7900gx2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (30. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> .... Also gerne auch kreativ nur auf Mainboard....



und das fällt euch jetzt schon ein?
naja um so besser


----------



## ciccio (30. Juli 2008)

Mein Tripple-SLI
3 x 8800 GTX


----------



## smooth666 (30. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meine 6600 GT !


----------



## Genius637 (30. Juli 2008)

9800GTX cooled by EK Waterblocks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=graka0lb.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## DerKing16 (30. Juli 2008)

Jo Leute ich mache auch mal mit hier mit meiner MSI 7900 GTO 512mb Ram
als beweis das es meine ist visit mein sysprofil...sysProfile: ID: 49741 - Voigte


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Juli 2008)

Sooo, hier noch 3 von der 8800GTX *im *Rechner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eins noch mit der EOS 400D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

So, ich hoffe nur auf dem Mainboard zählt jetzt auch. Hier widersprechen sich ja einige Aussagen ^^

Gemacht mit meiner ollen Fuji S6500fd mit manuellem Weißabgleich und selbstgebautem Ministudio 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darklovey2k (30. Juli 2008)

Hi hier meine Beste :o) die geht immer noch und das Schönste ist: kein Lärm, ich liebe sie einfach und HL oder CS ein Genuß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RIVA TNT2 32MB


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> wirr0 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo hätte da noch ne Frage:
> ...


Das sollte aber unbedingt in die Participation Rules. 

Wieviel haben hier schon Bilder für die Katz hochgeladen. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Juli 2008)

Wow, also muss die doch eingebaut sein? Super -.-

Das sollte wirklich deutlich in den 1. Post geschrieben, werden. Die meisten haben ja nur Bilder von der Graka am Tisch gemacht


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. Juli 2008)

> Teilnahmebedingungen:
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, ein Bild von Eurer Grafikkarte im PC zu machen
> - Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
> ...



Ich versteh das Prob gerade nicht?! bereits als ich das erste mal in diesen Thread schaute waren das die Bedingungen und da steht wohl ganz klar an 2ter Stelle wo die Graka fotografiert werden soll/muss


----------



## exxe (30. Juli 2008)

auch sehr komig
daniel_w sagt im PC
thilo sagt es langt auch n blankes mainboard ausserhalb das gehäuses


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich versteh das Prob gerade nicht?! bereits als ich das erste mal in diesen Thread schaute waren das die Bedingungen und da steht wohl ganz klar an 2ter Stelle wo die Graka fotografiert werden soll/muss


OK, es steht drin. Aber im Satzbau so versteckt, dass man es leicht überliest. 

Ich interpretiere das jetzt mal so: Graka muss funktionsfähig im Rechner bzw. im Testaufbau stecken. Das würde auch bedeuten, der Testaufbau muss komplett verkabelt sein. Nicht einfach nur in ein totes Board stecken.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Juli 2008)

Naja, "von Eurer Grafikkarte im PC zu machen" kann auch einfach heißen von der Graka die ich gerade im PC habe. Wo ich die knipse is da noch net fix ^^


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> ... thilo sagt es langt auch n blankes mainboard ausserhalb das gehäuses


Kannst das verlinken? Bei mir dauert das Öffnen einer Seite wegen den vielen Pics mehrere Minuten.


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. Juli 2008)

post 241  bei mir ist er auf dieser seite ganz oben, aber ich hab glaube ein paar mehr posts pro seite als der standard....


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Juli 2008)

hier für euch mal


			
				PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Special_Flo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so bitte schön also das mainboard reicht nicht es muss alles sein nur das Gehäuse muss nicht dabei sein!


----------



## exxe (30. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Noch einmal zur Erinnerung: Wer gewinnen will, muss die Grafikkarte "im PC verbaut" fotografieren. Also gerne auch kreativ nur auf Mainboard, aber nicht allein stehend auf einem Tisch.



das is echt mal wieder herrlich
der eine sagt links der andere rechts


----------



## flofrog91 (30. Juli 2008)

Hier eine 8800GTX mit einem Artic Cooling Xtreme und einem HR-11 Backsidekühler:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (30. Juli 2008)

Super, ich hab vorhin meine GraKa sogar ausgebaut (Gar nicht so einfach bei der den Stromstecker abzukriegen), um festzustellen (selbstverständlich erst nachm fotos machen^^), dass das ein Bild mit eingebauter Karte sein muss...
*Könnt ihr das nicht BITTE mit RICHTIG fetter Schrift in den 1. Post schreiben? -.-*
Danke


----------



## schtiewie (30. Juli 2008)

Hier eine 8800GTS-512 (G92)
Dem Fachmann wird auffallen, dass es kein PCB in schwarz gibt 
Hab es lackiert, damit es farblich zum PC passt!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockys82 (30. Juli 2008)

Ok dann noch eines nach Regeln, macht dann bei meinen Posts... grad mal 2 Bilder die gewertet werden dürfen Post: #128! Das Testsystem mit meiner gepimpten V5... voll in Betrieb!

Und hier noch mein Dual Pentium233MMX mit oben in Blau "Verite Rendition V2200PCI 4mb" gleich darunter meine "Voodoomania V1 von ColorMaster" ganz unten ist eine AWE64Gold Soundkarte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin der meinung alle Bilder ob nun im System oder nicht müssten gewertet werden, da es ja um die Graka geht und nicht das tolle Moddinggehäuse wo die Karte ihre Arbeit verrichtet...

Greetz Rocky!!!


----------



## CentaX (30. Juli 2008)

schtiewie schrieb:


> Hab es lackiert, damit es farblich zum PC passt!!!



Mit welchem Lack kann man dann ne graka lackieren?
Und, geht das auch wieder ab? Das sieht so aus als wenns ne Gummibeschichtung wär


----------



## schtiewie (30. Juli 2008)

Isolationslack drunter und fertig 

Es gibt auch Leute mit Wasserkühlungen, die Ihre Komponenten mit dem Lack behandelt, falls doch mal irgendwo ein kleines Leck ist.

Kontakt-Chemie Plastik 70 Acryllack farblos 200 ml |

Wegen dem Schutzlack sieht es aus wie ein Überzug.

Abgehen wird das aber definitiv nicht ohne Abbeizer oder Verdünnung .


----------



## celicagti84 (30. Juli 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal, ne 8800GT samt Hr03 - GT Kühler und Xigmatek LED Lüfter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gefällts Euch und alle anderen fliegen raus, denn ich will gewinnen !!!! ^^


----------



## CentaX (30. Juli 2008)

kk, danke^^
Ist mir trotzdem etwas viel risiko bei...
Egal, dank dem Gigabyte Board ist mein PC eh bunt wie'n Zirkus... -.- Da stört auch das rot der HD3870 nicht mehr so^^


----------



## Bull (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel69 (30. Juli 2008)

PowerColor HD3850 mit Zerotherm Kühler (alles von 2005 außer Graka^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hoff mal das Sli Systeme berücksichtigt werden da ich keinen Bock habe es wieder zuzerlegen.
Also dann meine zwei 8800 GTS 512 MB eine von ASUS und eine von XFX.

Ohne Blitz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Blitz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch meine 9800 Pro von MSI in meinem zweit Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uk3k (30. Juli 2008)

sodele, mal wieder pix^^
der kühlblock ist immer noch der acrtic cooling xtreme 2900, allerdings jetzt mit 2 120mm fans weil wegen sommer-oc. leider reichts geld aktuell nicht für 2 weitere scythe ultra kaze^^

die techdaten der karte stehen in meiner sig, tiefergehende infos sind auf dem 3dmark-screen zu finden







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (30. Juli 2008)

Hier die drei wichtigsten Grafikkarten in meiner PC-History (alle noch voll funktionstüchtig, selbst nach fast 8 Jahren):

Die alte Geforce 3 Ti 200 von Winfast mit neuem Coolink SWAP Kühler, sie ist meiner erste richtige Highendkarte gewesen und war in Verbindung mit meinem damaligen XP1500+ so gut wie unschlagbar auch nachdem Sie bereits lange Zeit über 90-100 Grad lief, läuft Sie heute immer noch mit neuem Kühler aber jetzt unter 60 Grad!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier kommt die Nr. 2 - Meine erste ATI Karte, die Sapphire Atlantis 9800 Pro mit neuem  Zalman VF700 CU Vollkupferkühler, welche mich auf die Helle Seite der Macht gezogen hat (No more nVidia)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu guter Letzt, meine momentane Grafikkarte die ATI Club3D HD3870, welche mir mein erstes Crossfire System erschaffen lies (mittlerweile zwecks Aufrüstpläne zur HD4870X2 nur noch Singlekarte) und ich seit gestern mit Modding Bios betreibe (neuer Kühler kommt demnächst)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe meine kleine History hat euch gefallen und ich gewinne endlich mal bei nem Gewinnspiel dadurch!

Greetz, Euer CM


----------



## firstmad (30. Juli 2008)

So ich möchte auch mal meinen Teil zum Gewinnspiel beitragen... 

Erstmal meine alte X1900XTX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter letzt meine alte 8800GTS mit einem EK Wasserkühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die Bilder gefallen... 

Gruß Matze

*Edit: Ok habe grade gelesen das die Grafikkarte im PC verbaut sein muss. Dann geht wohl nur das letzte. *


----------



## Marv-Man (30. Juli 2008)

Paar von mir 

Sry das die nur als Anhänge sind... aber hatte keine zeit die kleiner zu machen ^^

Mfg


----------



## naibaf7 (30. Juli 2008)

Weil man ja die Grafikkarten alle im verbauten Zustand fotografieren muss und ich das zu spät bemerkt habe, ziehe ich jetzt noch meine geheimwaffen aus den bereichen "alt", "speziell" und "kurios":

Wer hat z.B. diese Karte schonma gesehen... ist eine Miro (MIT S3 TRIO 64V+ CHIP) (GraKa und TV-Karte in einem. Sie hat 2PCB's und ein Philips TV-Chipset für PAL... das ist doch mal alt und was spezielles (staub bitte nicht beachten )
Das ganze sogar MADE IN GERMANY!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte den guten Zustand des Gehäuses und die vielen (dreckigen) Anschlüsse der Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das da unten im Hintergrund ist übrigens eine Creative AWE32 Soundkarte)


Ansonsten habe ich noch das Übliche zu bieten:
Rage 128 pro blahblah...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rage 128Pro und die normale VooDoo2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine meiner Lieblingskarte: Die 3d Prophet 4500 mit legendärem KyroII



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nVidia-Zicke Riva TNT2, der grösste Mist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt die Karte, auf der ich meinen ersten Kühlerwechsel probiert hab: GeForce2 (oohoo) und ihr kennt den lauten Lüfter, der da drauf war.. schlimmer als der A8N-E standard kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

so leute... ich hab das prob das ich im mom ein on the fly hab und keine möglichkeit die graka im eingebauten zustand zu fotografieren... was mach ich jetz???


----------



## naibaf7 (30. Juli 2008)

wie? was machen wenn man das nicht fotografieren kann? lol.. nicht teilnehmen, denke ich^^


----------



## ratmal86 (30. Juli 2008)

So....hier mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner High-End Gaming-Machine auf der sograr Crysis auf Ultra läuft

es handelt sich um eine:
Video-Chip: Trident 9000i A/B/C
Bus-Typ: ISA
Speicher: 512 KB

Grafikkarte


----------



## heroe (30. Juli 2008)

Hier haben wir eine XFX GF 8800 GTS 512 "Alphadog", die mittels eines Accelero S1 Rev.2 und zwei Nanoxia FX-12 1250 auf moderate Temps gehalten wird. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuba (30. Juli 2008)

So hier mal meine 1800XT 512MB Version
Und ja, dass ist ein Holz Case, bevor welche fragen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh33p82 (30. Juli 2008)

So, dann probier ich auch mal mein Glück!!! 

Meine gute alte Radeon 9800Pro von MSI mit ZM80D-Heatpipe Kühler, welche mir immer noch gute Dienste Leistet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch mein erster 3D beschleuniger, den ich immer noch besitze, nur leider nicht mehr im Betrieb habe! Eine gute alte Voodoo 2!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tj3011 (30. Juli 2008)

Hier meine 8800GT mit GTS Kühler drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KK OC KK (30. Juli 2008)

hab noch was in meiner zauberkiste gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

naibaf7 schrieb:


> wie? was machen wenn man das nicht fotografieren kann? lol.. nicht teilnehmen, denke ich^^



witzbold

ich meinte natürlich auf das eingebaut bezogen... schließlich gelten nur fotos von eingebauten karten, das is mir nicht möglich... und jetz???


----------



## Fuba (30. Juli 2008)

Kann mir bite einer sagen, warum MEINE Bilder nicht voll gezeigt werden wie die andren???
Diese Seite ganz oben!

THX


----------



## daniel69 (30. Juli 2008)

Auf der ersten Seite ist ein HowTo


----------



## Rolly43 (30. Juli 2008)

Hier meine ATI 8500 die immer noch gute Dienste verichtet.


----------



## Fuba (30. Juli 2008)

Würde aber trotzdem mal mit dem Staubsauger am Lüfter vorbeigehn


----------



## Rolly43 (30. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis! Eine saubere Grafikkarte kann jeder fotografieren. Zudem ist es nicht mein Aktueller PC.

Rolly


----------



## Fransen (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Edit* Mal eine blöde Frage: "Was ist denn ein Bilder-Quickpoll??" -->> ISt das so etwas wie eine Abstimmung über die Bilder??


----------



## sola ratione (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hier seht ihr eine Saphiere 4850 mit Zalmanlüfter. Die Graka is COOL im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, auch ohne Wakü!

Ciao
sola ratione


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Leutz,
Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch kommen noch welche dazu


----------



## PS-GOTT (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris111192 (31. Juli 2008)

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Die Bilder müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.




alles erledigt nur wie macht man die vollbilder da


----------



## neo9903 (31. Juli 2008)

So nochmals aktuelle Bilder meiner Sapphire Radeon HD4870 @ EK Waterblock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull (31. Juli 2008)

Chris111192 schrieb:


> Teilnahmebedingungen:
> - Die Bilder müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Im ersten Post ist nen HowTo dazu verlinkt 


Neue Bilder:

Chaintech Geforce4 Ti4600



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7900GX2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gigabyte 3D1 im Quad-SLI 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggels (31. Juli 2008)

Das ist meine alte Ati X1600pro mit Zalman Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeLecT (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rayvip (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal 2 meiner Schatze für euch aus der Truhe geholt und päsentiere die mal hier.

1. Eine ASUS V8460 Ultra mit 128 MB-Ram (GeForce4 Ti 4600)
Für mich die schönste Karte die es je gab!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ebenfalls eine ASUS aber eine V8200T2 mit 64 MB-Ram (GeForce3 TI 200) mit Zalman Passiv Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren mein Beitrag nun heißt es Daumendrücken 

MfG Ray


----------



## willy (31. Juli 2008)

meine MSI NX8800GT Zilent



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (31. Juli 2008)

IM PC oder TESTAUFBAU muss die Karte verbaut sein. Außerdem UNBEARBEITET und als VOLLBILD gepostet sein. Sonst werden die nicht gewertet!


----------



## DuffyDuck (31. Juli 2008)

Eine damals neue 8800GTS 512 von EVGA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schtueg (31. Juli 2008)

hab hier mal zwei alte aber wunderschöne grafikkarten im testaufbau abgelichtet:

sind beides pci grafikkarten und funktionieren noch einwandfrei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
Schtueg


----------



## AMDSempron (31. Juli 2008)

Für was größeres wären Aufräumarbeiten fällig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler mit Blitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Blitz mit meiner selbstgebauten LED PC Beleuchtung mit über 20 LEDs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal volle Längsseite, die dünnen Kabel gehen zum NT das die LEDs beleuchten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Breitseite in Chipnähe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diagonal auf die RAM Chips:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Chiprückseite mit Blitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal ohne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut gekühlt vom Luftstrom eines FFB0812EHE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr von PCGH die Fotos in größer haben wollt ist das kein Problem, ich habe hier noch die Originale in einer Auflösung von 2816x2112.


----------



## heroe (31. Juli 2008)

DuffyDuck schrieb:


> Eine damals neue 8800GTS 512 von EVGA


 
Batterie- oder Akkubetrieb?


----------



## Fransen (31. Juli 2008)

Ich berufe mich mal darauf

                     Zitat von *PCGH_Thilo* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_.... Also gerne auch kreativ nur auf Mainboard....

-->>Es ist ein offener Aufbau-->> MoBo ist ein Asrock aliveNF5-eSata2+ (Mein TEst Mainboard)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greeze
Fransen
_


----------



## Lordghost (1. August 2008)

so hier mal meine lachnummer: ATI X1650Pro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und JA das sind 2 kleine passivkühlkörper auf dem mainboardkühlteil ^^
das teil hat total geratter wenn sichs auf volle power gedreht hat, das war das lauteste an meinem PC, das musste raus, und laufen tut das ding immernoch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich seh grad, bissal staub"saugen" muss ich auch mal wieder ^^


----------



## Pr0xYk1ll4r (1. August 2008)

Hier ist meine Zotac 8800 GT AMP! Edition


----------



## Atropin01 (1. August 2008)

*Diese Wunderschöne ATI GrafikKarte ( HD 3870 X2 ) hat Sunny45, hier bei* *[PCGH] gewonnen. *

*Hier der Artikel : PCGH-Radeon-Quiz: Gewinner steht fest*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Ich hatte das Glück diese Karte vom Sunny45 im Mai 2008 käuflich zu erwerben. *

*Jetzt habe ich die Karte am 31.07.2008 auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut.*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So ,vielleicht habe ich noch mal Glück und dann gibt es ( Crossfire )* 

LG 
Atropin01


----------



## Adriano01702 (1. August 2008)

Das ist meine 8800GTS 512 von Leadtek:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was hier wohl drinne is? Das werde ich bald erfahren wenn ich es aufbekommen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So hier noch was; 6200AGP,.....:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC selbst besteht nur aus gebraucht Teilen bis auf: Gehäuse, CPU kühler und Netzteil und Ram. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal was neues im PC hätte.


----------



## Matze992 (1. August 2008)

So hier ist meine Graka eine 7600GS Super mit 512MB DDR2 Speicher 
schon etwas älter 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedKeeN (1. August 2008)

meine 88gts 320 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 997 (1. August 2008)

So mal ein paar neue Bilder von mir .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (1. August 2008)

Also noch mal für die neuen hier im Forum.....
so soll es aussehen!!!
Ati 9250SE + Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das Bench board!^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt neh TNT 2!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aso neh Matrox



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als Leztes mal neh 3DFX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (1. August 2008)

Und hier mal was ganz altes eine Radeon 7000, eine ATI mit schwarzem PCB!!!!!
--->>>sie leistet heute noch gute dienste und hat schon viele Jahre hinter sich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Green_Raptor (1. August 2008)

.... so da will ich auch mal meine X1950XTX zeigen.....


----------



## ikaruss7 (1. August 2008)

hier ist mein geiles system schaut und lernt

H
hier mein geiles system


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei fragen könnt ihr mir schreiben

hier mein system mit  asus striker 2 extrem mit fusionswasserkühlung, core 2 quad Q6600 auf 3,9 GHZ hochgetaktet ,4GB OCZ 2000 MHZ SLI RAM,ZOTAC NVIDIA GEFORCE 9800 GX2 790 MHZ GPU, 2320 MHZ Speicher Takt,3D MARK PUNKTE 24323 PUNKTEZAHL



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Kann man die Bilder wenigstens auf dem eigenen Server haben? Dann muss ich die wenigstens nicht nochmals hochladen.


 hier hast mal ein geiles system 

hier ein extra geiles system


----------



## xarruso (1. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
hier meine ATI Sapphire Radeon X800 GTO (der Lüfter ist von Arctic Cooling) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_Limit (1. August 2008)

Als erstes mal die gute alte X1950 Pro ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und dann noch meine gemoddete 6610 XL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG No_Limit


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. August 2008)

Geforce 2 Ti Pro-T
MSI 8855 Ver 1.0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheeler (1. August 2008)

nicht spektakulär dafuer aber brand neu


----------



## 997 (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisch (1. August 2008)

So, das ist meine alte Geforce 6610XL. Ausbauen um sich besser zu fotografieren kann ich nicht, wird ja noch gebraucht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wirr0 (1. August 2008)

Hier mein aktuelles Sys.:
2x 4850 Crossfire + Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deknutes (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hersteller: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU 6400  @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Speicher: 2046MB RAM
Festplatte: 250 GB Insgesamt
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Monitor: Fujitsu e176
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio output
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer: Hama HS-10
Tastatur: Logitech® Media Keyboard Elite
Maus: Logitech® MX™518 Gaming-Grade Optical Mouse
Mauspad: Neopren
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3


----------



## Bucky O'Hare (2. August 2008)

Mahlzeit, hier die Grafikkarte die noch weitere 5 Jahre in meinem Rechner laufen soll   ATI Sapphire Radeon 9800Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YankeeF (2. August 2008)

Bei mir im Rechner werkelt auch noch ein wahres Schätzchen.

Es handelt sich dabei um eine ELSA Winner 1000TRIO/V -> mit einem S3 Trio64V+ Grafikchip

Und diese läuft selbst auf einem Gigabyte P35-DS4 mit einem Core 2 Duo E6750E!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcp (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. August 2008)

Heyho MCP 

soooooo, noch paar miese Schnappschüsse von der HD2900Pro. Hab keine Lust das ganze Gerümpel zum Studio zu tragen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (3. August 2008)

Oha noch ein Bilderthread und man kann sogar was gewinnen. 

Hier mein Kärtchen. Eine XFX 9800GTX mit Auras Fridge und Thermaright HR11. Lüfter ist ein Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe, befestigt mit Xthermal Entkopplern :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hinterher noch ein Bild aus den Tiefen der Festplatte.
Mein alte MSI 7900GTO mit Nanoxia FX09-2200 Lüfter :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. August 2008)

Ahoihoi, Meister 

Die Karte muss leider eingebaut sein oder zumindest auf nem Mobo stecken, sonst zählen die Bilder net


----------



## Shadoweagle (3. August 2008)

So hier mal mein altes Schätzchen welches noch in meinem Fileserver seine Arbeit verrichtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zusätzlich kommen die noch dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2x Creative 3dfx Voodoo 2 im mittlerweile wiederbelebtem SLI-Modus. Es ist halt keine neue Erfindung von Nvidia....... 

und hier im eingebauten Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die Kabelanschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroPredator (3. August 2008)

Hier meine Grafikkarte, mußte Notgrafikkarte einbauen. Die letzte hat in vergangenen Hitzetagen sich verabschiedet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (3. August 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Ahoihoi, Meister
> 
> Die Karte muss leider eingebaut sein oder zumindest auf nem Mobo stecken, sonst zählen die Bilder net



Na dann zählt immerhin schonmal das mit der 7900gto  Eingebaute 9800GTXBilder kann ich erst ab morgen/übermorgen liefern.
Und anders hochladen muss ichs auch noch les ich grad...


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2008)

Meine alten 8800GT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine noch ältere 8800GTS 320MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine aktuellen 8800GTS 512MB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chosen (3. August 2008)

Hier mal mein richtig alte GF2 Ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (3. August 2008)

hier mal meine pixelschleuder...

club3d 8800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRock64 (3. August 2008)

_*Hier meine beiden kleinen:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Und hier die passive meiner Freundin:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (3. August 2008)

das is meine 8800 GTS mit grün lackiertem Lüfterdingeskirschens
sollte eigentlich nvidiagrün werden und mein nickname auf die seite drauf gebrushed aber da hab ich gründlich versagt


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. August 2008)

Eins geht noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackslash (3. August 2008)

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Bilder geuppt von meinem 88GT Umbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch ein sehr schönes Bild meiner schon verkauften 88GTX von Asus gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(c) by me

MFG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. August 2008)

So dann mach ich auch mal mit.
Es handelt sich um eine Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB.
Der Kühler ist ein Xigmatec Battle Axe ohne Rahmen, mit anderen Speicher- und Spannungswandlerkühlern und anderen Lüftern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich.
_Viel Glück allen anderen!_


----------



## Kojack (3. August 2008)

Hier mahl meine alte grafikkarte fragt aber bitte nicht was das genau für eine ist xp leuft auf jeden fall damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DataLorD (3. August 2008)

Hier mal Recycling von alter Aldi-PC-Hardware:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Yaya- (3. August 2008)

So hier dann mal meine 8800GTS G92 mit Accelero S1 und 2x 120mm Lüftern , hoffe es gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. August 2008)

Sodele, dann will ich auch mal (natürlich außer Konkurrenz!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschossen wurde das Foto durch die offene Slotblende, die man hier sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die internationalen Kollegen hatten mir ihren dicken DSLRs ganz schön gegen die Spiegelungen des Seitenfensters im Gehäuse zu kämpfen, während sie sich davor drängten um ebenfalls einen Blick auf das erste Muster der HD4870 X2 in Europa zu erhaschen. ;D


----------



## sYntaX (3. August 2008)

Meine alte GeForce 4Ti:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine 8800GTS (G80):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinser8 (3. August 2008)

2 X 6800 Ultra im SLI mit Wakü 

und meine geliebte 7800 GTX 512 Black Pearl


----------



## Falco (3. August 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> XpertVision X1950GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...











He die selbe 6200 habe ich auch wenn es die mit torbo cache ist! Hasst du mit der mal nen Volt Mod hinbekommen?


----------



## Falco (3. August 2008)

derdaidai schrieb:


> Das ist meine Graka.
> 
> Powercolor X850 XT + Voltmod:
> 
> ...









Wie hoch isn der Tackt?? Mit meiner MSI X850XT hab ich mit einem GPU Volt Mod max. 620MHz erreicht RAM lief auf 630MHz ohne Volt Mod.


----------



## xxt (3. August 2008)

so leute hier kommt meine Grafikkarte
Es ist eine 7800GT leider ist ja diese Grafikkarte fast ausgestorben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pro-Daniel (3. August 2008)

Hier meine 8800GTS hab sie zum Glück vorm einbau in den Rechner mim Handy fotografiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommen bestimmt noch mehr von mir
Allen Teilnehmern Viel Glück


----------



## Fransen (3. August 2008)

Bei mir geht auch noch was an Bildern

Meine anderen Fotos findet ihr hier(klick) und  hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Greeze
Fransen


----------



## Obstler (3. August 2008)

So nu will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag zu diesem Thread leisten ^^

Die Graka ist eine MSI 7900 gs mit 256MB Speicher, sie kostete mich damals schlappe 200€ ...


----------



## DF_zwo (3. August 2008)

Ich bin wie andere hier auch mal der Meinung, auch alte Hardware verdient es zur Schau gestellt zu werden. Ich habe mir dafür drei meiner alten Grafikkarten geschnappt:

S3 Trio (Elsa Winner 1000)
Matrox Mystique MGA
GeForce 4 MX 440 (MSI)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maestos (3. August 2008)

Hier meine kleine XFX 8800 GTX XXX WC (G80)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze992 (3. August 2008)

So hier nochmal welche von mir: eine Geforce2 MX 64
Sie existiert seit August 2001. Damals in einem High-End Pc verbaut.(einer der ersten mit DDR-Ram) SIe funktioniert sogar heute noch wird aber seit ca 3Monaten nicht mehr benutzt, da in dem Pc die Festplatte kaputt gegangen ist und sogleich ein komplett neuer Computer gekauft wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal ihre Anschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier nochmal im Größenvergleich  So--> und jetzt legt mal ne Deodose neben eure Graka.....und?? was ist bei euch größer?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (3. August 2008)

So, hier mal meine Pic´s, von meiner *Asus ENGTX260*. Meine Cam ist nicht grad die beste  
*naja ich hoffe sie gefallen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Info :* Hab mal meine blaue Kaltlichtkathode angemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche auch allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 

grüße 
DaHouse


----------



## god-of-snow (3. August 2008)

Hier meine 8800GT mit Accelero S1


----------



## Kovsk (3. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Net die besten... aber naja. Man kanns ja mal probieren


----------



## f3rr1s (3. August 2008)

So Hier mal Bilder von meiner 8800GTX und die Radeon HD4870 meines Bruders und ein Doppel Vergleich Fotto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyPVR (3. August 2008)

Hier eine nette Frontalaufnahme von meiner GFX Card und wo diese zu Hause ist...


----------



## mrmouse (3. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier 4 Grafikkarten, eine ATI Xpert98, eine ATI Xpert98 XL AGP, eine Geforce 4 MX 440-SE 64MB und meine verbaute Geforce 6200 (NV44) PCIe TurboCache mit 16MB. 

MfG Mr. Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meine verbaute Geforce 6200 TurboCache: (extra Lüfter wegen OC )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zsinj (3. August 2008)

So hab mich auch mal drangesetzt und ein paar bilder meiner guten alten Sapphire x1800XT gemacht unb bearbeitet 
(die ersten beiden sind noch von meiner noch älteren 9800 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pro-Daniel (4. August 2008)

Hier meine 8800GTS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (4. August 2008)

Bestimmt die Hälfte aller hier kennen die Regeln ned:
@ Zsinj, *Unbearbeitet* und *Eingebaut*


----------



## Kojack (4. August 2008)

Hier Noch ein paar Grafikkarten von mir 
1. eine 9800 gx2 1024mb  
2. 7600Gs 512 mb 
3. G-Force4 ti 4200 128mb
MFG Kojack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (4. August 2008)

Zsinj schrieb:


> unb bearbeitet



Und grad das ist einer deiner Fehler.
Beschäftigen wir uns nochmal mit dem Regelwerk: Unbearbeitet und eingebaut.


----------



## SoF (4. August 2008)

da grab ich doch mal mein bild mit der X700 Pro und dem Intel Boxed Kühler wieder aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: bild hängt an diesem Thema - noch aus Frühzeiten


----------



## OsiRis (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creich321 (4. August 2008)

XFX 8800GTX @ Ultra
Thermalright HR-3 Plus
Scythe Kama DFS122512L-PVM 120mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L3ON2K (4. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Beitrag meinerseits.

1. 8800GTS im MiniPC

2. 2x die XFX 7900GX2 auf einem EVGA 680i SLi

3. Längenvergleich 7900GX2 - 8800GTX - 7800GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor (4. August 2008)

Beteilige ich mich auch einmal.
Hier meine x800gto die dank BIOS update zu einer x800xt geworden ist 

_edit: da die Bilder eh nicht gelten reichen auch die Miniaturansichten_

Ich werde noch mal ein paar Bilder meiner x300se von Sapphire (die immer noch in Benutzung ist!) machen und dann diese beiden ATI Sprösslinge mit einer 8800GTS 512 von Asus vergleichen


----------



## Zsinj (4. August 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Bestimmt die Hälfte aller hier kennen die Regeln ned:
> @ Zsinj, *Unbearbeitet* und *Eingebaut*


nachdems mal alle gesagt haben... 

aber wo steht eingebaut??!
darüber find ich nix


----------



## Xenor (4. August 2008)

Ahh stimmt, die muss ja verbaut sein...



			
				PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:
			
		

> wirr0 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhhh...gleich noch mal ^^

Das beachten auch viele nicht:
- Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt


----------



## Zsinj (4. August 2008)

dann nochmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reniro (4. August 2008)

So, nun auch was von mir....

Nvidia Geforce 8800GT "Goes Like Hell" von Gainward




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder wurden nicht nachbearbeitet.
Als Kamera diente eine Nikon D200 samt Sigma 18-50mm 2.8er Objektiv.
Keine Bearbeitung - lediglich verkleinerung auf Vorgaben in Photoshop CS3.

Fotos im eingebauten Zustand sind möglich!


----------



## phaYne (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Ich danke Gott für die Erfindung namens Kabelbinder ^^


----------



## Xenor (4. August 2008)

Auf ein neues...dass die Grafikkarte eingebaut sein muss hat die Sache nicht gerade leichter gemacht.

Hier erst einmal meine x300se:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die x800gto(/xt) und die 8800gts 512 kommt noch

edit: Die Bilder der 8800 sind nichts geworden und so besonders ist die ja auch nicht...ich lasse die weg


----------



## Maverick-110 (4. August 2008)

hier mal zwei von mir


----------



## Maverick-110 (4. August 2008)

Maverick-110 schrieb:


> hier mal zwei von mir



ps:reichen die miniatur ansichten?
    oder muss ich die groß verlinken???


----------



## GamerPC (4. August 2008)

so, hier habe ich mal eine 7900GTO@GTX Burstfire von Mad-Moxx, eine Geforce 2 MX400 AGP x4 mit 64MB Speicher und meine PNY 8800GTS G92 512MB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefmarkus (4. August 2008)

...und hier noch eine kleine 9800gx2 Wakü - erkennt man doch, oder?


----------



## DF_zwo (4. August 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Bestimmt die Hälfte aller hier kennen die Regeln ned:
> @ Zsinj, *Unbearbeitet* und *Eingebaut*



Sorry aber wie blöd seid ihr? Du bist nicht der einzige...

Mit jedem den ihr darauf hinweist, senkt ihr EURE EIGENEN CHANCEN zu gewinnen...


----------



## Loce (4. August 2008)

y


----------



## Bestia (4. August 2008)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie blöd seid ihr? Du bist nicht der einzige...
> 
> Mit jedem den ihr darauf hinweist, senkt ihr EURE EIGENEN CHANCEN zu gewinnen...



Nun mal nicht frech werden! So etwas nennt man fairness.


----------



## Haxti (4. August 2008)

Klar... aber es hätte gereicht zu sagen: Les dir den TO durch


----------



## HawkAngel (4. August 2008)

So,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Grafikkarte. Ich hab den Arctic Accelero S1 Rev.2 installiert. Um eine bessere Optik zu gewährleisten, hab ich die billig wirkenden Plastikabdeckungen entfernt. Zur Zeit habe ich keinen zusätzlichen Lüfter installiert, da auch die passive Kühlung besser ist, als die originale singleslot Kühlung und dazu machts optisch auch einen besseren Eindruck!


@DF_zwo: Die Karte muss nicht eingebaut sein! Dort steht lediglich, dass man in der Lage sein muss, dies zu tun. Diese Maßnahme dient im Fall der Fälle als Nachweis dafür, dass es sich tatsächlich um die eigene Hardware handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (4. August 2008)

So jetz kann ich meine alten und neuen Schätze präsentieren.

Als erstes meine gute alte V8200T2 "PURE" ( brachiale Grafikgewalt ) 
Eingebaut in ein altes Fujitsu Siemens PC. Vor allem der Staub von damals macht sie so attraktiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die nächste Errungenschaft ist eine FX 5200 von MSI. Eingebaut in meinem zweiten Fujitsu Siemens PC. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach kam die gute 6600GT mit sagenhaften 256MB Speicher. Damals Hammerteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meiner damaligen X850 XT und X1900XT konnte ich keine Fotos mehr machen . Mögen sie in Frieden ruhen.

Und das sind meine jetzigen Grafikkarten.
2 9600GSOs Sonics mit 384MB Speicher von Xpertvision/Palit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt hab ich meine Rage Pro fast vergessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Greez R.


----------



## bobby (4. August 2008)

hier meine gain-krakile


----------



## Xyrian (4. August 2008)

So, hier seht ihr meine GeForce 6600GT, verbaut in meinem Zweitpc...


----------



## mad1977 (4. August 2008)

hier sind meine grakas engine. 3870 x2 und 3870 im crossfire x verbund


----------



## blaZko (4. August 2008)

...meine gute, alte Radeon 9800pro . Die Bilder sind schon etwas älter, der Lüfter ist mittlerweile erwachsen geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (4. August 2008)

Meine ATI Radeon 9800 mit 256mb (War zu Ihrer zeit echt ne Bomben Karte !)
funktioniert auch immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Wassergekühlte Asus EN8800GTX AquaTank (Leider hat die nen Speicherschaden , welcher Leichte Grafikfehler verursacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Karte Mit Kühlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Die Kühlung des 8800GTX AquaTanks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kommt noch ein Bild von meiner ATI RageII


----------



## smaXer (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smaXer (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yeto (5. August 2008)

Hallo alle miteinanderer

Hier sind meine 2 Lieblinge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 HD3870 mit Zalman Kühler mit umgebauten Ventilatoren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (5. August 2008)

Iss ne 8800gt von leadtek bisl drecksch


----------



## Xenor (5. August 2008)

Hier nun meine x800"xt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist alles, was die heute noch von sich gibt das hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand meint, dass das reparabel ist soll er sich melden


----------



## Maverick-110 (5. August 2008)

nochmal in groß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaiserpinguin (5. August 2008)

Hier eine kleine Auswahl meiner Grafikkarten. 

1. ASUS V8420 (GeForce 4 Ti 4200)
Dank des Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter defekt ist und der Chip zu heiß wurde. So konnte ich die Karte aus dem PC meiner Eltern noch rechtzeitig ausbauen und den Lüfter ersetzen. So ein Fotoshooting hat also wirklich was Gutes! 

2. Drei alte ATI Rage Pro Turbo AGP
Hätte man die nicht damals auch schon als Tripple-Crossfire laufen lassen können!?! 

3. Matrox MGA 64-bit Graphics
Eine ganz alte PCI-Karte aus irgendeinem Desktop PC

4. 3dfx Voodoo3 3000
Unsere allererste 3D-Grafikkarte! Damals habe ich zum aller ersten Mal 3D-Spiele spielen können. Meine ersten Games waren Half-Life und Unreal Tournament.

5. Matrox G450 Dual-Head
Eine echt gute Karte für den Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren. Allerdings ebenfalls nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß...

6. Riva TNT2 32MB
Die lag auch noch irgendwo rum...

7. Sapphire Radeon HD 3450
In meinem aktuellen PC (Core2Duo E8400, Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6, 8 GByte DDR2-800, 2x WD Raptor 150 GByte,...). Dient als Ersatz bis die neue Grafikkarte angekommen ist!


----------



## kyuss1975 (5. August 2008)

hallo!

hier ein foto von meinem *"nostalgie"-pc*!
in meinem aktuellen hab ich eine 8800gts 512 von evga, wollte daher mit meiner 2. combo zum wettbewerb antreten denn eine 8800gts hat da nicht so viel seltenheitswert wie eine voodoo 3!
und noch dazu in meinem nostalgie-system mit dem dual pentium 2.
darauf läuft gothic 1 und diablo 2 falls ich wieder mal lowtech zocken mag.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brunsi93 (5. August 2008)

Hi hier mal was von mir eine noName Grafikarte und 3x3Dfx Grafikkartenbeschleuniger der Ersten Generation!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Sirsalem (5. August 2008)

hallo,

und hier meine graka. Die teilnahmebedingungen sind etwas schwammig. oder?

-Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, ein Bild von Eurer Grafikkarte im PC zu machen.
muss die graka im pc fotografiert werden oder die aktuelle die man in seinem pc hat?

 - Die Bilder dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden,...
nich so einfach da meine bilder im RAW format vorliegen. da ist die bearbeitung ja unumgänglich. 

trotzdem, hier die bilder.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  nur meine 8800gts....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....Auf dem MB....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mit aktuellem kühler im PC!!

wünsche mit toi, toi und toi !!


----------



## Ironaxe (5. August 2008)

Na dann will ich euch meine Bilder auch mal nicht vorenthalten.

Die ersten beiden sind von einer ATI Mach 64 aus meinem Zweit-,Bastelrechner.

Die letzten beiden sind aus meinem aktuellen Recher  Eine GeForce 5700LE

( Bilder sind nicht so toll geworden da ich gerade nur ne Handycam da habe )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (5. August 2008)

WinFast Geforce PX 6800GT. Auch wenn sie nicht IM PC ist, die Viecher findens gut...


----------



## Triple-Y (5. August 2008)

*so dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück* 
*meine Colorful 9600GT *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**

 *


----------



## Gian92 (5. August 2008)

So hier mal ein paar von mir:

1. Meine Gainward 8800GTS

2. Eine nvidia MX2

3. Eine Ati RAge Pro Turbo AGP


----------



## zim (6. August 2008)

Dann geb ich mal 3 stück zum besten. Ist meine heiß geliebte Asus X800Pro AGP im Bierkasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe mal ich hab die richtig angehangen. 

mfg


----------



## Clegryman (6. August 2008)

Hallo liebe PCGH X Freunde!

Auf den Fotos seht ihr die brutale Rechenkraft von 3 Grafikkarten.
Die Hauptkarte ist eine nVida Riva 128 mit 4MB(AGP), die sich um die Darstellung von 2D Anwendungen kümmert. Wenn Spiele wie "Forsaken", "Quake 2" oder "Unreal Tournament" gespielt werden, kümmern sich die beiden "Voodoo 2 - 12MB" (PCI) im SLI-Modus um die Bildbearbeitung.

Abwechselnd wird jeweils eine Bildzeile von einer Voodoo-Karte berechnet und ausgegeben, somit ist eine praktische Vedoppelung der Leistung möglich gewesen. Auch war es SLI-Usern vorenthalten manche Spiele in 1024 x 768 Pixeln darstellen zu können, sonst war die Auflösung auf 800 x 600 begrenzt.

Zum üblichen System:
Pentium 2 350 Mhz
384 MB Ram
40GB IBM HDD
Soundkarte in ISA (der braune) Slot, auf dem Foto ausgebaut, um den Blick nicht zu versperren.


Lustig ist auch die SLI Brücke, die aussieht wie ein alte PATA Festplattenkabel. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass die Voodoo 2 mit 90 Mhz Chip- und Speichertakt gearbeitet hat, ist das HighEndSystem von damals ca. 1999/2000, heute nur noch historisch wertvoll und kann aktuelle Spiele natürlich garnichtmehr darstellen 

lg, Clegryman


----------



## doerfi35 (6. August 2008)

Hier meine 8600 GTS/SLI wassergekühlt.


----------



## doerfi35 (6. August 2008)

hier noch ein Bildchen.
sieht schrecklich aus, funktioniert aber.


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. August 2008)

Bisher hatte ich eine Geforce 200MX(Dx7.0), 4400Ti(Dx8.0),  6800GT(Dx9.0c) und  aktuell 8800gts(Dx10.0)  320MB  Golden Sample.

Nach diesem Muster müsste jetzt eine GF10er Serie kommen, aber die sind mir zu teuer und brauchen zu viel Strom. Außerdem gibt es kein neues Direct X, deshalb sehe ich noch kein Grund zum wechseln....


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. August 2008)

*Ich bin jung und brauche das Teil...*

... stimmt nicht mehr ganz. Jung also bitte leider streichen, brauchen bitte stehen lassen 

Und da ich dieses Jahr immerhin 25-jähriges Computer-Jubiläum feiern kann (1983 wars als Erstes ein ZX80), nehme ich diesen Wettbewerb mal als Anlass, an schöne alte Schätzchen aus unserer kleinen Sammlung zu erinnern, die die Jüngeren unter den Lesern sicher nicht mehr kennen. Das Ganze ist natürlich nur ein kleiner Auszug aus meiner Sammlung (großer Dank auch an alle Kollegen), aber man kann ja nicht alles fotografieren. Alle hier abgelichteten Karten sind noch voll funktionsfähig und als Highlight: die Voodoo 4500 von 2000 hat sogar noch 2 Jahre Garantie! 

Klar, dass ich hoffe, einer der Glücklichen zu sein. Dann poste ich in ein paar Jahren den Preis als nette Erinnerung für die nächste Generation der Grafikfetischisten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Voodoo 4500* Noch 2 Jahre Garantie...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Voodoo 4500* ... und läuft und läuft und läuft... auch heute noch. Dank PCI auf einem Sockel A Board mit Athlon XP 2400+.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nostalgie-Benchmarks





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*S3 Virge DX* Arbeitet aktuell in unserem Router mit einem Pentium 200 MMX...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*S3 Virge DX* .... und sie arbeitet ebenfalls bis heute ohne Probleme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Diamond Stealth 64* Ein 968 mit 4 MB VRAM. Davon 2 MB auf der Platine und weitere 2MB...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Diamond Stealth 64* ... im Huckepack auf dieser S3-Karte von 1995





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Trident TVGA 9000* Weit verbreitete Karte aus dem Jahr 1992...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Trident TVGA 9000* ... mit dem TVGA 9000 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Trident TVGA 9000* ... und einem Chip, in dem Music zu sein scheint. Vorgeblich 


Also, ich bin als Familien"oberhaupt" stets finanziellen Barrieren ausgesetzt und immer in Erklärungsnot, warum es schon wieder neue Technik sein muss - da käme so ein nettes Teil gerade recht. Schließlich reichen wir unsere Karten immer durch, so dass nichts verloren geht. 

Wobei - in diesem Fall würde ich sogar meiner Frau den Vortritt lassen, damit sie *endlich* einen Grund hat, von AGP auf PCIe umzusteigen und ich mal wieder einen PC bauen darf. So hätten wir beide was davon... 

Danke.


----------



## zim (6. August 2008)

Nochmal ein paar von mir. Meine Karten kommen viel rum... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Engel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hotpizza (6. August 2008)

Hier mal meine Xpertvision Super Sonic 8800GT 1GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sorry wegen der schlechten Qualy, ist mit Handy geknippst)


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

zim schrieb:


> Nochmal ein paar von mir. Meine Karten kommen viel rum...
> Mein Engel


Tut mir zwar echt leid aber ich glaube ich muss dich jetzt hassen.
Du grillst eine Geforce 6600GT

haha war nurn Spaß

BTT


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargamel (6. August 2008)

Hab mal meine neue XFX 8800GT abgelichtet

Geknipst worden sind Die Bilder mit einer Nikon D50 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (7. August 2008)

so von mir noch ein foto meiner aktuellen karte (8800gtx) diesmal von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoF (7. August 2008)

Gargamel schrieb:


> Geknipst worden sind Die Bilder mit einer Nikon D50



die kannst du mir nicht zufällig mal für ein bild leihen? hab mitleid mit demjenigen, der die wahrscheinlich schlechteste cam des ganze forums hat 

Hier der Beweis - 9800 GTX mit Vmod und V-read Kabel...das "schärfste" aus 20 (!) Bildern  Da soll sich morgen ein E8600 und vllt. DICE zu gesellen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ronin7 (7. August 2008)

hier mal meine Grafikkarte


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. August 2008)

Oh, eins noch gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargamel (7. August 2008)

Hier auch nochmal Zwei von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ken2202 (7. August 2008)

So hier haben wir nunmal wirklich ein altes Schmuckstück aus dem Jahre 1993 (Zumindest wurde da wohl die Platine geätzt)
Einigen wird die Firma Diamond noch sicherlich was sagen.
Diese haben damals unter anderem die coolen 3D-Beschleunigerkarten, welche zusätzlich eingebaut wurden zur Graka, hergestellt.
Diese Karte ließ Quake 1 in strahlender Optik erstrahlen.

Nun diese Karte hier ist eine Stealth 24 von Diamond. 
Wer will kann sich ja mal bei der Adresse melden 

Diese Karte hat glaube ich wahnsinnige 2MB Speicher!!! Damals der Renner schlecht hin.
Und Sie scheint sogar noch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Veget90 (8. August 2008)

eine Geforce FX 5600


----------



## craxity (8. August 2008)

Hier sind zwei 2400 pro auf nem 945gc





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (8. August 2008)

ronin7 schrieb:


> hier mal meine Grafikkarte



Unbearbeitet du nase...
Manche scheinen hier die Teilnahmebedingungen nichtmal anzusehen...


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

Meine 7650gs Passiv Power


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

Meine 7650gs Passiv Power




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SingleGPUPower (8. August 2008)

Hallo an alle hardwarebegeisterten PC Gamer.

Hier ein paar Bilder 
des Innenlebens meines Edelstahl MOD PC's im Audi Design.

( Oder auch nicht ) 

Die Bilder waren wohl zu gut, oder etwas anderes: in diesem Sinne.


----------



## slotty26 (9. August 2008)

Hallo!
Das ist meine GeForce 8800gt Cool-pipe von Sparkel.
Den kleinen Lüfter habe ich nachträglich eingebaut. Der kühlt die Grafikkarte von 87° C auf 62° C runter.


----------



## DF_zwo (9. August 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Unbearbeitet du nase...
> Manche scheinen hier die Teilnahmebedingungen nichtmal anzusehen...


Einfach nicht kommentieren oder drauf hinweisen du Nase -.-

Man wie oft noch:

In dem Moment wo ihr die Leute auf Fehler hinweist, verbaut ihr euch eure eigenen Chancen!

So, damit es endlich mal jeder sieht...


----------



## waterman1965 (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8800GT von Gainward, jetzt mit dem Accelero Twinturbo


----------



## mortified_pinguin (9. August 2008)

So dann will ich auch mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargoul (9. August 2008)

Hallo, meine Ati AIWPR, der Athlon 800Mhz und 1GB an Arbeitsspeicher tun sich noch ganz gut zum TV schauen, DVD Player und zum surfen.

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.

Gruß Gargoul


----------



## T-MAXX (9. August 2008)

Hallo an euch alle!!!

Jetzt habe ich mein Bild hier veröffentlicht. Hoffe es gefällt eucht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (9. August 2008)

so dann will ich auch mal meine 9600 gt mal zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, die Bilder sind "quasi" recycelt, aber es ist die gleiche Graka...

myao


----------



## BIGFOOTMINI (9. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner in "Rente"  gegangenen Saphire 9600 XT 128MB

sysProfile: ID: 64756 - BIGFOOT27200


----------



## renkforce (9. August 2008)

*Beschreibung:*
- Mit Luxeon Star 1W LEDs ausgeleuchtet (bernsteinfarben), oder mit einem Schlüsselanhänger (LED / blau).
- Raucheffekt mit Zigarette erzeugt.
- Teilweise Langzeitbelichtung mit Stativ.

*Verwendete Grafikkarten:*
1. ASUS V9999GT (nVidia GeForce 6800GT)
2. Matrox Millenium MGA



*Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pasknalli (10. August 2008)

Knuts letzte Zuflucht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Handykameraaufnahme bei über einem Vergrößerungsspiegel gestreutem Kerzenlicht)


----------



## Lord_Lion (10. August 2008)

Hier drei Bilder meiner (schon etwas antiquierten) XFX GeForce 7800GS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lord_Lion


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2008)

Das ist meine HD4850 in ihrem Zuhause




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prodafix (10. August 2008)

Hallo!

Hier mal meine beiden HD3870 von Sapphire mit Zalman VF1000.
Kabelsalat wurde beseitigt. Bilder sind beim Zusammenbau entstanden
als ich alles getestet habe.


----------



## Marvstar84 (10. August 2008)

Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Crossfire


----------



## Gwynnedd (10. August 2008)

So, was älteres....


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2008)

Hier mein momentanes System (PII+128MB RAM+geforce 4 mx 440/ATI irgendwas) Sound- und Netzwerkkarte hab ich mit Absicht raus genommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Chrisch (10. August 2008)

8800GTS G92




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UpZero (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blue on blue to blue


mfg


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. August 2008)

nochmal was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnLoki (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o!m (10. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. August 2008)

*Alt, aber damals die Wucht! 
2x 3Dfx Voodoo2
Das andere ist meine **X**FX GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB!
* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lego™ (11. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9800pro@VF700cu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XFX 8800GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1950pro @ Accelero & Scythe Kaze


----------



## Der Andere (11. August 2008)

hier mal meine 8800GT
Unter last hat sie max. 40°C und ist somit ca. 15°C Kühler als Mein Q6600 @3,00Ghz
Im idle hat sie immer um die 30°C
also einfach nur
Edit: Falls ich unter die besten 10 kommen sollte, was ich hoffe, die info, dass ich am 29. August nicht da bin. Ich werde erst am 5. September wieder kommen. Also bitte abwarten bis ich wieder komme^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Der Andere

PS: Viel glück und gutes gelingen!


----------



## UpZero (11. August 2008)

Ich nochmahl mit Sapphire HD3870-512mb & Sapphire HD3850-256mb im
CrossFire.
Die HD3850 hat allerdings ne ziemliche macke unter DX10(zuviel OC).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## taks (11. August 2008)

Hier meine Matrox Millennium 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch mein S3 ViRGE/GX (leider ein bisschen verstaubt -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsayDog (12. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen ! 


Ich wurde durch folgenden Satz angelockt: 

´´_*PC Games Hardware* sucht spektakuläre Bilder Eurer Grafikkarte im PC..._*´´*

Dem entnehme ich das es hier um die Grafikkarte geht, nicht um ´´Wer hat die aktuellste (Prolo-)Hardware im PC´´ oder ´´Wer hat den schönsten Bildhintergrund´´ 

Dann kann ich ja, ohne mich für meine ´´alte´´ Hardware schämen zu müßen, meine Grafikkarte vorstellen ^^ 

Es handelt sich um eine Voodoo 5 5500 PCI deren Standart Kühler durch größere Passiv Kühler und 6 80mm Alu Titan Lüfter ersetzt worden sind. 
Um das ganze der Ohren zu liebe erträglich zu halten wurde zusätzlich rechts eine Lüftersteuerung angebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jupph (12. August 2008)

luftige 8800gts 512



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triple-Y (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (12. August 2008)

Hier mal eine ältere Grafikkarte, ein GeForce 4 Ti 4200 mit ViVo von MSI
Vor dem Umbau (gut zu erkennen: die blauen Kondensatoren, die alten waren defekt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier danach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um euch mal zu zeigen wie eng es in meinem Rechner zugeht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Julian1303 (12. August 2008)

Naja dann werd ich auch mal meinen Senf bzw meine Graka hier zum Besten geben. Ist ne schöne Asbach Uralte etwa 7 Jahre alte ASUS GF4 MX460 mit 64MB DDR-Speicher. Einziger Vorteil, schön Leise, aber naja eben nix Power.


----------



## lego™ (12. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ant_ho_ (12. August 2008)

Hier ist meine alte Diamond Viper V550 Grafikkarte die mir gute dienste erweißen hat .
Und jetzt in meinen altertümlicher Notfahlrechner (falls meine anderen Rechner alle auf einmal kaputt gingen ) und zum wegschmeißen ist sie mir zu schade .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r!b (12. August 2008)

Zotac 8800GT SLI Gespann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clayman (13. August 2008)

"unscharfe Ruhe vs. scharfe Unruhe"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheech Marvin (14. August 2008)

Hercules Terminator 3D mit sensationellen 4MB.
Läuft immer noch und man kann sogar GTA drauf spielen 
Für die Licht-Fetischisten habe ich 2Bilder im modernen (Bling-Bling) Style geknipst, damit sie mit den anderen Karten noch mithalten kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lao-koon (14. August 2008)

hallo.
hier zu sehen ist meine ati radeon 9700 pro von sapphire. der original gpu kühler wurde durch einen titan majesty v orb kühler getauscht. der 30mm orb lüfter wurde wiederum durch einen 60mm lüfter ausgetauscht. die ram kühler wurden aus einem anderen cpu kühler gesägt. auf der rückseite befindet sich statt dem alu kühlblech ein passiv kühler den ich mit einem 40mm lüfter versehen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne grüße an alle, insbesondere alle aus dem voodooalert forum,
lao-koon


----------



## SK1 (15. August 2008)

Hallo!

Voller Schock stehe ich nach wie vor hier, weil ich bemerkt habe, dass ich in diesem Forum noch überhaupt nicht registriert war. 
Das habe ich hiermit und zu diesem Anlass nachgeholt. 

Vielleicht gefallen Euch ja die Fotos meines Systems und meiner Grafikkarte (Die Transportkiste gehört nicht mir.). 

Gruß
SK1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feinripp (15. August 2008)

Hier meine Beiträge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## letoy3 (15. August 2008)

So hier mal meine Bilder ^^. Bild 2 und 3 dient die 8800GTX zum warmhalten der Terrine. 
1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brunsi93 (15. August 2008)

*Hier meine HD4850 von Club 3D!*


----------



## Mephisto (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Mephisto


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (16. August 2008)

Mit HR-03 kann ich auch dienen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3utcho (16. August 2008)

> Wir haben ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einem solchen Andrang gerechnet. Das nächste mal darf jeder nur noch genau einen Screenshot posten


poste jetzt mal nur ein Bild statt 15, bei den Spiele-Screenshot wurde die Redaktion wohl mit einer Bilderflut erschlagen und dadurch hat sich die Auswertung auf ungewisse Zeit verzögert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hutzeputz (16. August 2008)

noch mal ein bild von mir.
Im Neuen Tower fertig Montiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoF (16. August 2008)

Hab auch noch 2 Bilder von den Vorbereitungen für die G|C - 3x HD 4850 auf nem 14 Zoll Monitor mit Unterschriften von Teilnehmern der 1. AOCM


----------



## spanky (16. August 2008)

gar nicht so einfach da was zu knipsen (ASUS 8800GTS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## korfe (16. August 2008)

Moin!

So,meine passive MSI Karte (2600pro) hat ausgedient, und jetzt kommen die Bilder meiner neuen Karte, einer ATI 4870 von GeGube, ins Netz!


----------



## Ckaotik (16. August 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag, das schlimme daran: Ich hab den Rechner tatsächlich so genutzt. Der Grund: Komplettes PC-Update, aber natürlich alles einzeln ... Das Gehäuse war zu klein für's Mainboard und es war Sonntag 
Das gute Stück ist inzwischen etwas betagt, allerdings läuft alles immer noch mit derselben Hardware, die Graka ist eine Ati Radeon X1950 Pro. Nur inzwischen in (!) einem passenden Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zizzler (17. August 2008)

RX1650XT ist zwar schon was betagt, aber sieht net aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taigao (17. August 2008)

So nun auch noch paar pics von mir leider nur mit Handycam
Gruß euer Taigao 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godstyled (17. August 2008)

so, ich hoffe ich komme nicht zu spät.....
naja , hier ist meine graka (GeForce FX5200gt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull (17. August 2008)

Hercules 3D Prophet 9800Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rETRo (17. August 2008)

was dunkel, aber die Karte ist wohl soweit erkennbar 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A_man (17. August 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag zur Green-IT^^
Meine alte Geforce Ti 4600 die immer noch gute Dienste leistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (17. August 2008)

Meine Radeon x1900 XT von Sapphire.

Im Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offener Aufbau auf dem Tisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte mit einem AMD Boxed-Lüfter, um die Spannungswandler besser zu kühlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine GeForce 2 MX400 mit selbst gebautem Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremendous (17. August 2008)

So, auch ich habe heute ein paar Shots meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte gemacht und möchte mit diesen teilnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerii (17. August 2008)

Hier meine aktuelle Grafikkare, eine HD 4850:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider fühlt sich die Karte noch sehr alleine: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier alle meine Karten auf einmal:
ATi All-in-Wonder X600, ATi Radeon X1900XTX, eine alte AGP Karte von nVidia, laut Treiber eine Geforce 100/200MX und im Hintergrund meine HD4850.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HD4850 thront derzeit natürlich noch über alle anderen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwann wird auch diese abgelöst werden. Durch welche fragt ihr euch? Das seht ihr jedenfalls nicht auf dem nächsten Bild..
Dort findet ihr nämlich der Lüfter meiner AiW X600:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein Teil von derem Speicher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem nächsten Bild seht ihr weltexklusiv das von mir entwickelte Crossfire-SLi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie, Hydra gibts schon? Mist.

Musstet ihr das wirklich laut sagen? Jetzt sind mir die ganzen GraKa's weggelaufen und ich muss wohl aufhören..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@A_man: Hilft es denn wirklich was, wenn man auch die Karte vor dem Einbau erdet?


----------



## Mampfi_68 (17. August 2008)

So, hier komm ich mal mit einem immer noch lauffähigen Fossil von 1990.
Seine Name: *Video 7 VRAM VGA*
Das Ding war damals die schnellste VGA Karte der Welt und hat dementsprechend (so um 900,- DM) gekostet.
Satte 512 KB Ram ermöglichten die extrem hohe Auflösung von 1024x768 mit *16 Farben*!  Und das Non-Interlaced !
Bei 800x600 immerhin schon 256 Farben! 

Die Imposante Bauform spricht für sich!
Schon damals waren Treiber für Windows (/386) enthalten. So hieß das Windows, bevor es eine 3.x als Versionsnummer bekommen hat.

Und das Allerbeste, das Ding läuft heute noch in meinem Retro PC unter Win 95. Allerdings werden 16 Bit ISA Slots so langsam rar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (17. August 2008)

HD3450 im Computer, eher gesagt im Testaufbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD4850 lost in Space 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD4850 rocking again. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. August 2008)

hier ma meine x1950pro nich schön und auch nicht selten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SmokyCase (17. August 2008)

Hier meine X1950XT mit Accelero S1
Die drei 80mm Lüfter sind von Zaward




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. August 2008)

Geiles Männchen! 
Aber mal ehrlich, hat das Ding nen Sinn?


----------



## Elkcoc (17. August 2008)

bisschen platz gemacht damit man was sehen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue_Eagle[b4] (17. August 2008)

So, hab hier nun mal mein SLI-Gespann mit zwei Asus GeForce 6600GT Extreme Grafikkarten.

Die beiden leisten heute noch sehr gute Arbeit 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Blue_Eagle[b4]


----------



## Flytrap (17. August 2008)

@Blue_Eagle[b4] wenn du beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen willst -
- Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
- Die Bilder müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.

wenn ich gerade dabei bin, man soll ja nichts ohne Bild posten (BFG*8800) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexxx (17. August 2008)

Hi! Das ist meine ALTE (leider auch meine einzige) Grafikkarte!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lompu (17. August 2008)

Hier die Bilder meines "Schätzchens": Eine 3dfx Voodoo3 2000 pci mit gemoddetem Kühler. 
Sie verrichtet ihren Dienst auf einem Gigabyte GA-586S2 Mainboard und einem Pentium MMX 233Mhz, welcher von einem für einen Celeron 633Mhz spezifizierten Kühler auf Temperator gehalten wird und 128mb SD-Ram 
Das genutzte Betriebsystem ist Windows 98SE und der Rechner wird bis heute noch für Excel und/oder ältere Spiele genutzt und funktioniert einwandfrei. Zwecks besserer Aufnahmen wurde er jedoch unter dem Schreibtisch hervorgeholt und geöffnet 

Wie man hoffentlich erkennen kann, habe ich mich bemüht, das gute Stück sauber zu halten, auch wenn sich mittlerweile wieder eine kleine Staubschicht auf den Komponenten niedergelassen hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodge911 (18. August 2008)

Meine GraKa...
Gerade vor 3 Wochen neu gekauft,...=DD


----------



## Dodge911 (18. August 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Pic´s ..;D


----------



## Spyware (18. August 2008)

Hier mal meine Bilder in letzter Sekunde 
Leider aber nur noch mit Handy...wie grauslich 

Zu sehen ist eine AMD/ATI Radeon HD2600XT AGP von SAPPHIRE, sogar mit PCGH Lufttunnel selbst gebaut 
Diese Maßnahme war aber in dieser extremen Umgebung auch nötig...neuer PC muss her... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodge911 (18. August 2008)

Hier noch meine vorherige GraKa und mein vorheriges Board,...^^


----------



## inthehouse (18. August 2008)

Hallo...

hier die neusten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msi28 (18. August 2008)

MSI RX 2900 XT


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShod (18. August 2008)

2900 XT @ Ac Freezer Xtreme


----------



## majoom (18. August 2008)

Hier mal meine Graka:
GTX260 im Antec.
Viele Grüße

Majoom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcmanus (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so hier meine bilder..
hatte keine kamera deshalb schick ich sie erst jetzt. ich hoffe ich bin nich zu spät!


----------



## asus1889 (18. August 2008)

Hier ein Bild meiner 8800 GTS 512.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KabaFit Erdbeer (18. August 2008)

Hier seht ihr meine HD4850 @ Accelero S1 mit 2 Xen.Core Carboon 800RPM Lüftern, leider war das Licht heute sehr mäßig


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. August 2008)

Sollte hier net eigendlich ab 12:00 schluss sein?


----------



## Fransen (18. August 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Sollte hier net eigendlich ab 12:00 schluss sein?


 
So steht es auf der Main.
Haben sie vllt. verpennt, da sie ja so viel um die Ohren haben (neue Ausgabe(-n), G/C etc...) kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## exxe (18. August 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Sollte hier net eigendlich ab 12:00 schluss sein?




jop
is eh n sehr komiger laden hier
einer sagt es muss im PC sein der andere mobo auf em schreibtisch langt
und wenn man nochmal fragt bekommt man keine antwort

zumal man so jetzt noch bilder rein editieren kann
wenn zu is geht edit aber nicht mehr


----------



## Triple-Y (18. August 2008)

lol,
ich warte auch schon auf die Gewinnbenachrichtigung... lol (Spaß).


----------



## HawkAngel (18. August 2008)

Wieso lest ihr denn nicht einfach den 1. Post? Da steht doch eindeutig, dass man in der Lage sein muss, die Karte einzubauen! Da steht nicht, dass man sie eingebaut haben muss! Von einem ganzen PC oder Mainboard steht da so gar nichts! 

Wenn du tatsächlich gewehlt werden solltest, musst du natürlich in der Lage sein, deine Karte auch in anderen "Situationen" zu fotografieren! Ich versteh das ganze Gerede nicht. Da stehts doch eindeutig!


----------



## Fransen (18. August 2008)

HawkAngel schrieb:


> Da steht nicht, dass man sie eingebaut haben muss! Von einem ganzen PC oder Mainboard steht da so gar nichts!



Doch!!!
Ein paar (viele) Post's später hat Thilo gesagt, dass man die GraKa auch "kreativ nur auf dem Mainboard" fotografieren kann.

Hier ist der Link

*Edit* Les dir alles mal richtig durch
Es wurde schon 1000mal gesagt, dass die Karte *IM* Pc verbaut sein *Muss*!!!

-->>steht übrigens auch im Post No.1


----------



## exxe (18. August 2008)

genau das mein ich

daniel_w sagt im PC
thilo sagt mobo langt auch

und schon weis keiner mehr was wirklich sache is





und ohne case hat man wirklich viel bessere winkel und kann voll drauf halten
im case is immer der boden oder der rückwand im weg

sprich ohne case sollte wie ursprünglich geplantnicht berücksichtigt werden
oder zumindest hohen punktabzug bekommen


----------



## Fransen (18. August 2008)

Deshalb habe ich beides gemacht/versucht.

Ich wusste jetzt auch nicht genau, was jetzt richtig ist und/oder denn die bessere Chancen hat.


----------



## Flytrap (18. August 2008)

wann kommt eigentlich die Top 10 Umfrage, wohl nach Games Convention wie bei den Spiele Screenshots oder?


----------



## AMDSpider (18. August 2008)

Moooment nicht so hastig, der 18. August ist erst in zwei Stunden aus. 

Ich habe zwar sowieso keine Lust zu gewinnen weil ich diesen Sommer kein Geld mehr habe für ein stärkeres Netzteil, ich bin schon völlig zufrieden, wenn ihr meine herrlichen  Grafikkarten bewundert.

Bild 1 & 2 sind der Austausch einer GeForce 3 gegen eine GeForce Ti4600, und Bild 3 & 4 zeigen meine neue nVidia 9600 im coolen nVidia Black'n'Green Military Style (sorry man sieht die eingebaut nicht so gut)

Enjoy:


----------



## Funcki (18. August 2008)

Noch eine halbe Stunde 
12 Uhr war neu, ich finde man kann doch schlecht im letzten Moment die Bedingungen ändern oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. August 2008)

@ Funcki und AMDSpider
Zitat Daniel:
"Wir treffen am 18. August eine Auswahl der besten 10 Bilder"
Dazu müssten eigentlich alle Bilder am 17. August hochgeladen sein damit sie am 18. vorliegen! Also ist bis 12 Uhr eine Erweiterung und keine Limitierung!
Sehe ich zumindest so.


----------



## HawkAngel (19. August 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Doch!!!
> Ein paar (viele) Post's später hat Thilo gesagt, dass man die GraKa auch "kreativ nur auf dem Mainboard" fotografieren kann.
> 
> Hier ist der Link
> ...



In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht das nicht und die zählen nun einmal. Diese hätte er ja noch ändern können, ich denke er weiß schon, was er da geschrieben hat. Die Überschrift und die Teilnahmebedinungen sagen was widersprüchliches aus! Einfach alles zählen und fertig.^^


----------



## hutzeputz (19. August 2008)

Die machen das aber richtig spannend hier... 
Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Fransen (19. August 2008)

hutzeputz schrieb:


> Die machen das aber richtig spannend hier...
> Oder hab ich was verpasst?



Schau' mal auf die Main.

Die Top 10 ist mittlerweile online und zum Abschuss, ähhh Abstimmung freigegeben.


----------



## KabaFit Erdbeer (19. August 2008)

ähm, sorry, dass ich frage, aber ich finde keine Umfrage....
Wo find ich die denn ?


----------



## Fransen (19. August 2008)

_*!!!Klick mich, hier geht's zur Umfrage!!!*_


----------



## lego™ (19. August 2008)

PCGH - Specials / Bilderquickpolls

edit: zu spät


----------



## KabaFit Erdbeer (19. August 2008)

okay, dankeschön !
ich dachte, mit "main" wäre die erste Seite gemeint


----------



## hutzeputz (19. August 2008)

KabaFit Erdbeer schrieb:


> okay, dankeschön !
> ich dachte, mit "main" wäre die erste Seite gemeint




ging dir nicht alleine so


----------



## wirr0 (19. August 2008)

Ehm ...wie kommt es das in der engeren Auswahl ein Mainbord mit Soundkarte+Graka vorkommt ?! ist das nicht gegen die "regel" ??!!
so wie der da steht läuft der sicher nicht.

wenn schon ein Gewinnspiel dann Fair !!
viele haben sich die mühe gemacht und ein altes Sys nochmal zum laufen gebracht .. dann sowas.. 

fG


----------



## exxe (19. August 2008)

wtf
bei allem respekt, aber wenn ich mir bild 8 angucke frage ich mich ob man eine Grafikkarte oder einen Lüfter ablichten sollte

ausserdem fehlt bei 4 und 9 das Gehäuse drum herum


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (19. August 2008)

Gehäuse musste ja net unbedingt sein soweit ich weis. Hab atm leider auch kein Case


----------



## KabaFit Erdbeer (19. August 2008)

ich auch nicht 
funktioniert doch ohne wunderbar !


----------



## PsayDog (20. August 2008)

WTF ?! 

bild 10 ?
bild 4 ????
bild 8 ???????!

sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss und bei allem respekt, aber dass ist die mit abstand schlechteste leserwahl die ich je gesehen habe -.-


----------



## MaN!aC (20. August 2008)

PsayDog schrieb:


> WTF ?!
> 
> bild 10 ?
> bild 4 ????
> ...



Es müssen ja nicht immer die dicksten und neusten Karten sein, ebenso ein anderer Winkel hat doch auch was 
Ein Lüfter gehört auch zu einer Grafikkarte dazu.
Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2008)

jawoll mein bild ist dabei!


----------



## hutzeputz (20. August 2008)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> jawoll mein bild ist dabei!



ja meins auch 

Ganz ehrlich hätte nie damit gerechnet soweit zu kommen. Und von dem her darf man nicht mekern!


----------



## N1truX (23. August 2008)

Also @PCGH: Es wurde nie off. (im ersten Post mit den Regeln) gesagt, dass die Karte eingebaut sein muss.


> Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, ein Bild von Eurer Grafikkarte im PC zu machen


Das haben viele gezeigt, dass sie dazu in der Lage sind, das heißt doch aber nicht das nur solche Bilder gewertet werden?!
Da hätten sicherlich viele (ich auch) andere Bilder gemacht und eingesendet...

Und das man mit viel Geld, sprich Vodoo5 6000, dabei ist, war ja auch klar. Auch wenn das Pic so aussieht wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (29. August 2008)

Heute is ja Umfrageschließung. Wann isn die jetzt aus? Punkt Mitternacht?


----------



## Triple-Y (29. August 2008)

lol, mir scheint man hatte nur ne chance mit nem sehr schönen kreativem *Grafikkartenkühler*......

hätte man vielleicht vorher sagen sollen ......

Ps. ich dachte man durfte die Bilder nicht nachbearbeiten??? Bild 4 ?


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2008)

@Tommy, dein Bild ist bestimmt No.5, oder??
Den ganzen Thermalrights und dem DFI nach, müsste es eig. deiner sein.

*Edit*
Die Abstimmung ist jetzt geschlossen.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. August 2008)

Jo, das mit den ganzen Thermalrights is meins ^^


----------



## hutzeputz (30. August 2008)

Die Mods machen das trotzdem ganz schön Spannend...
Naja da heißts wohl nur abwarten und tee trinken...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. August 2008)

Ich halts auch kaum noch aus ^^


----------



## hutzeputz (30. August 2008)

Die machen das mit absicht 
Lassen uns schmoren^^


----------



## Gargamel (30. August 2008)

Tommy, ich drück dir die Daumen  

Hab für dich abgestimmt. Meiner Meinung mit Abstand das Beste


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. August 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass die restlichen 1200 auch so gedacht haben ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Na toll - ich habs voll verpennt. -.-

Ich dachte, dass die gleichzeitig mit dem Screenshotwettbewerb kommen. 
Naja, ich war ja eh nicht dabei. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lee (30. August 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die restlichen 1200 auch so gedacht haben ^^



Naja zumindest hast du mit mir schon mal einen mehr


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. August 2008)

Schonmal gutes Zeichen 

Maaaaaah, die sollen mir endlich die Gewinnbestätigung schicken


----------



## FS03 (30. August 2008)

Na, wer hat denn jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. August 2008)

Das kann doch net so lange dauern zu guggen wer die meisten Stimmen hat oO


----------



## Lee (31. August 2008)

Is da wer ungeduldig?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. August 2008)

Jaaaaaaa


----------



## Zizzler (31. August 2008)

da dreht ja einer völlig ab, zu viel Vorfreude endet meist in Frustration. Die  Top  10 Auswahl ist aber auch teilweise Merkwürdig, die Mehrheit der Bilder fällt   wohl klar durch das Themen Raster unteranderem auch das Bild No.5, aber  wie  es aussieht ist das ja nur ne Ansichtssache


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. August 2008)

Ich bin halt gespannt ^^

Aber wieso sollte mein Bild durchs Themenraster fallen? oO

Das is nen Graka eingebaut im PC. Genau das ist das Thema gewesen


----------



## mFuSE (31. August 2008)

Wo gibts denn die Bilder zu betrachen?


----------



## Zizzler (31. August 2008)

unter schönste Grafikkartenfoto stell ich mir was anderes vor, bei Bild 5 ist das  wohl klar nicht so definiert. Auf dem ersten Blick sollte man erkennen können  was das Bild überhaupt darstellen soll, andere Hardwarekomponenten sollten  normal Optisch im Hintergrund stehen. Darum ist Bild 5 klar durchs Themen-Raster gefallen, aber egal der Zug ist ja schon abgefahren and the winner is …   edit  @mFuSE PCGH - Specials / Bilderquickpolls


----------



## Fransen (31. August 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn die Bilder zu betrachen?



Die Top10 leider nur im Quickpoll auf der Main.

Hier geht's lang.


Greeze
Fransen


----------



## mFuSE (31. August 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Die Top10 leider nur im Quickpoll auf der Main.
> 
> Hier geht's lang.
> 
> ...





thx ^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. August 2008)

Zizzler schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Blick sollte man erkennen können  was das Bild überhaupt darstellen soll, andere Hardwarekomponenten sollten  normal Optisch im Hintergrund stehen. Darum ist Bild 5 klar durchs Themen-Raster gefallen



Wenn die Bedinung lautet, dass die Graka IM PC fotografiert werden soll isses halt schwer die anderen Komponenten nicht mit zu knipsen 

Die Graka nimmt trotzdem den großteil des Bildes ein, ka wieso du meinst, dass man die Graka net sofort erkennt

Naja, mal schaun


----------



## Rico (31. August 2008)

Zizzler hat schon recht, Bild 5 könnte auch dies oder das sein, ziemlich unspektakulär,
 nicht T0p10 würdig und auf jedenfall nicht das "schönste Grafikkartenfoto". Da hat
 derjenige glück gehabt das die Jury wegen der Game Convention unter Zeitdruck war
 und die Bilder schnell raus gehauen hat. 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch an den Gewinner egal wer es sein wird


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. August 2008)

Ich finde es ja sinnlos, dass sich die Redakture noch nicht mal einig sind ob eingebaut oder nicht. 

Eigentlich hätten alles akzeptieren sollen. Aber so ist PCGH nun mal - unprofessionell und menschlich. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## hutzeputz (31. August 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die restlichen 1200 auch so gedacht haben ^^



das wirst aber hoffentlich ganz schnell wieder begraben können den gedanken


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (1. September 2008)

Eigendlich hätten garnicht so viele Karten die Top10 erreichen dürfen es wurde schließlich nach:



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> [...]spektakuläre Bilder Eurer Grafikkarte im PC [...]



gesucht. Wobei die Meisten einfach nur einen neuen Kühlkörper draufbekommen haben, was ja nicht wirklich spektakulär ist.
Was ich auch nich verstehn kann wie PCGH bei der Beschreibung 



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> [...]Grafikkarte im PC [...]



noch auf Fragen antwortet ob man die Grafikkarte auch ausgebaut fotografiern darf.
So das nur mal so von mir vielelicht hab ich wenigstens den 2. bekommen.

MfG xXRaKEtEXx


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. September 2008)

hutzeputz schrieb:


> das wirst aber hoffentlich ganz schnell wieder begraben können den gedanken



Is das Voodoo bild von dir? Hmm...........bin gespannt was gewinnt. Rare alte Karte oder mit Kühler zugepappte neue Karte ^^

Na, ich gonn jeden hier den Sieg, aber ich würd mich natürlich auch freuen. Allerdings bin ich nen recht ungeduldiger Mensch und möchte endlich mal Gewissheit haben ob ich wenigstens einmal in meinem Leben was gewonnen habe oder nicht


----------



## TM30 (1. September 2008)

xXRaKEtEXx schrieb:


> Eigendlich hätten garnicht so viele Karten die Top10 erreichen dürfen es wurde schließlich nach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da schließ ich mich an. Ich find die Auswahl bis auf wenige Ausnahmen grottig.

Und sorry Hutze, dein Bild gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Da herrscht doch nur Chaos im Gehäuse. Ich weiß nicht was daran schön sein soll...


----------



## hutzeputz (1. September 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich an. Ich find die Auswahl bis auf wenige Ausnahmen grottig.
> 
> Und sorry Hutze, dein Bild gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Da herrscht doch nur Chaos im Gehäuse. Ich weiß nicht was daran schön sein soll...



warum sagst du mir das?
Ich hab das Bild nicht rausgesucht. Sowie du deines auch nicht.
Aber das wissen wir doch wohl alle oder? (das auf die auswahl kein einfluss zunehmen war....)

Fotos sind eben wie man sieht geschmackssache!

BTW: dein foto gefällt mir auch nicht. mich hat erst mal jemand aufklären müssen was man da sieht^^
Und das ist glaub ich nicht sinn der sache... (Die grafikkarte im Mittelpunkt....)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. September 2008)

Welches Bild is von TM30?


----------



## hutzeputz (1. September 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Welches Bild is von TM30?



Das dritte Foto. 


Ich hoff mal trotzdem zumindest auf den zweiten platz...
Man kann ja nicht meckern, weil man ja trotz allen unter den ersten 10 ist.
Ich finde bei der riesen auswahl bedeutet das schon viel


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. September 2008)

Hmm, ok. Auf dem Foto is wirklich net viel von der Graka zu sehen. Naja.......................irgend nen Admin könnte uns mal wenigstens sagen bis wann die Ergebnisse öffentlich werden


----------



## hutzeputz (1. September 2008)

Aber vom _ästhetischen_ Aspekt muß ich Schon sagen das Bild Nr. 5 / 9 / 10.
Sehr schön aussehen.  Aber das ist eben geschmacksache 

Auch vom "Grafikkarte als mittelpunkt" etc.


----------



## MaN!aC (1. September 2008)

hutzeputz schrieb:


> Aber vom _ästhetischen_ Aspekt muß ich Schon sagen das Bild Nr. 5 / 9 / 10.
> Sehr schön aussehen.  Aber das ist eben geschmacksache
> 
> Auch vom "Grafikkarte als mittelpunkt" etc.



Danke 
aber warum wurde bei 10 bloß dieses von mir genommen, hab doch viel schönere gemacht ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. September 2008)

Weil die Bilder einfach per Zufallsprinzip rausgesucht wurden?!  *duckundweg*

Gruß,
André


----------



## hutzeputz (1. September 2008)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Danke
> aber warum wurde bei 10 bloß dieses von mir genommen, hab doch viel schönere gemacht ^^



Das gleiche problem hab ich auch   Ich hab eigendlich schönere zur auswahl gehabt! 

Aber genau das, ist wohl das problem mit der Geschmacksache^^

BTW:  man sieht immer noch nicht wer gewonnen hat


----------



## FS03 (2. September 2008)

hutzeputz schrieb:


> Das dritte Foto.
> 
> 
> Ich hoff mal trotzdem zumindest auf den zweiten platz...
> ...



FAIL!  Wir haben zwar beide eine 3 und 0 im Nick, aber das Bild ist nicht von ihm, sondern von mir


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. September 2008)

Oh, das erklärt viel. Dann wird evtl. das letzte von ihm sein, oder?


----------



## Tobi41090 (2. September 2008)

ja die Auswahl der 10 Besten ist ja schon fürn a****. Besonders das Bild mit dem stink normalen Grakalüfter ner ka was das ist ab 8000er Serie hald. Das ist ja nicht die Grafikkarte. Ich würde es sau cool finden, wenn das wiederholt wird und nicht PCGH die Bilder raussucht, sondern gleich die 10 Besten von den Usern abgestimmt wird. Und die 10 besten dann nochmal von den Usern und fertig.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. September 2008)

Dann brauchen die User aber garnet erst die 10 besten zu suchen, sondern können gleich das Beste raussuchen

Mir isses aber egal, ich bin unter den Top10 ^^

Edit: Weis net ob das hier jetzt noch offiziel bekannt gegeben wird, aber der erste Platz wurde mir soeben mitgeteilt


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Edit: Weis net ob das hier jetzt noch offiziel bekannt gegeben wird, aber der erste Platz wurde mir soeben mitgeteilt


 
Habs grad gelesen  Glückwunsch. Beim zweiten Bild hingegen frag ich mich, was das soll? Ich seh da das Hauptaugenmerk auf den VGA Lüfter und nicht auf die Karte


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. September 2008)

Wo kann man das lesen? Und thx 

Edit: Ah, habs . Hmm, ich find das 2. Bild super.


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2008)

Glückwunsch an dich, wirst du dann die x2 benutzen oder behältst du die 8800gtx? Wenn du die Nvidia behältst und die x2 verschenken willst - ich würde sie dir freundlicherweise abnehmen...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. September 2008)

Verschenkt wird garnix. Werd aber denke ich die GTX weiter verwenden. Aber testen werd ich die ATI auf jedenfall. Evtl. bekomm sie mein Bruder, seine alte HD2900Pro is net so toll ^^


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2008)

Nichts gegen ne 2900 Pro... 
Hatte auch mal lange Zeit eine... Als ich irgendwann nen Accelero Xtreme raufpappen wollte, um das zu beenden, was mich am meisten nervte (hohe Lautstärke und Temperatur), wollt sie danach aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr  Ich hätt sie jetzt bestimmt immer noch, wenn das nicht passiert wär... war ne klasse Karte!
Geld hab ich aber zurückbekommen...  wie bei meiner X1950 Pro, die ohne mein Fehlverhalten kaputt ging...
Naja, meine HD3870 ist super, würd die auch nich tauschen wollen - Passiv und solche Super-Temps, das ist unglaublich


----------



## Flytrap (2. September 2008)

verschicken die überhaupt was zu den ösis, vielleicht wird ja noch neu gewertet


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. September 2008)

Hmm, meine passive HD3870 von Club3D (gleiche wie die Powercolor) wurde sehr sehr heiß

Jaaa, die verschicken nach Österreich .


----------



## CentaX (2. September 2008)

Die wurde sehr heiß? Die mit dem Kühler wie die Powercolor SCS3?
Meine macht maximal 70° bei normalem Spielbetrieb oO
Hast ja nochmal glück gehabt mit dem Versand...


----------



## Lee (2. September 2008)

Glückwunsch


----------



## MaN!aC (2. September 2008)

Juhu!!! Gewonnen 

Glückwunsch an Tommy_Hewitt


----------



## xXRaKEtEXx (2. September 2008)

hmm... schade nix gewonnen aber wenigstens war ich in der top10^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. September 2008)

Soooo, Graka is da. Ging ja mal schnell O.O

Alles soweit i.O.. Läuft atm im offenenen Testaufbau bei mir. Leise is allerdings was anderes. Beim Bruder passt die net rein, Radi hat keinen Platz 

Naja, mal schaun was ich damit mache. Erstmal bissal benchen.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (5. September 2008)

@Tommy_Hewitt

Mein Bild war nicht in der Auswahl. Nicht wie einer geimeint hat, das 3te wärs...



hutzeputz schrieb:


> warum sagst du mir das?
> Ich hab das Bild nicht rausgesucht. Sowie du deines auch nicht.
> Aber das wissen wir doch wohl alle oder? (das auf die auswahl kein einfluss zunehmen war....)
> 
> ...



Ich habs nich unbedingt dir gesagt. War meine Meinung, eher an die Redakteure, die die größtenteils schlechte Auswahl getroffen haben. 

Die Grafikkarte im Mittelpunkt... aha... wo ist denn da bei deinem Bild die Grafikkarte im Mittelpunkt? Bei dem Chaos...


... und bezüglich meines Bildes, wenn da die Grafikkarten nicht im Mittelpunkt sein sollen, dann weiß ichs auch nich... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (5. September 2008)

Jetzt zieht doch nicht so über die Redakteure und ihre Auswahl her. Es ist klar, dass sich jeder benachteilligt fühlt der nichts gewonnen hat. Ich habe auch nichts gewonnen, meckere ich deswegen rum? Ich fand die Auswahl der Moderatoren gut, wenn sie euch nicht gefällt macht doch einfach nicht mit. Es kann nicht jeder gewinnen, das müsste euch doch klar sein.
Glückwunsch an dich Tommy. Viel spaß mit der Graka, wenn du net weisst was du mit ihr machen sollst, schenk sie mir 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. September 2008)

Geschenkt wird garnix :p

Bin sowieso atm pleite.................


----------



## MaN!aC (5. September 2008)

Meine Karte kam heute auch an 
Bilder stell ich morgen ins Forum 
War vorhin so überwältigt von dem Teil


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

> Geschenkt wird garnix :p
> 
> Bin sowieso atm pleite.................


Dann stell sie bei ebay rein, die bringt bestimmt bisschenwas ein


----------

